#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  О самосущности (в МП и не только)

## Dron

> Насколько верно данное высказывание с т.з. Тхеравады?
> И можно ссылки на сутты, касательно данной проблемы.


 Под вопросом, в Тхераваде есть *зависимость*, что и демонстрируют приведенные цитаты, а *взаимозависимость*- несколько другое.

----------


## Нико

> Под вопросом, в Тхераваде есть *зависимость*, что и демонстрируют приведенные цитаты, а *взаимозависимость*- несколько другое.


В чём отличие, по-Вашему?

----------


## Dron

> В чём отличие, по-Вашему?


 В Тхераваде причина самосущая и от следствия не зависит, в МП причина и следствие существуют исключительно с точки зрения мирских представлений, а не реально, и, поэтому, причина и следствие взаимозависимы, одно без другого невозможно, в обе стороны.

----------

Дондог (14.05.2011)

----------


## Нико

> В Тхераваде причина самосущая и от следствия не зависит, в МП причина и следствие существуют исключительно с точки зрения мирских представлений, а не реально, и, поэтому, причина и следствие взаимозависимы, одно без другого невозможно, в обе стороны.


Понятно.

----------


## Akaguma

> В Тхераваде причина самосущая и от следствия не зависит...


Скорее всего Вы имели в виду, то что причина не зависит от следствия, а не то, что причина самосущна вообще?

----------


## До

> В Тхераваде причина самосущая и от следствия не зависит


А что значит _зависимость_? Я считаю, что тот факт, что у определённого следствия существует строго определённая причина, а не произвольная или случайная, это _зависимость_. Следовательно, в тхераваде причина зависит от следствия, так как у следствия не может быть несоответствующей причины.

----------


## Dron

> Скорее всего Вы имели в виду, то что причина не зависит от следствия, а не то, что причина самосущна вообще?


Если причина и следствие не взаимозависимы, то они самосущи.

----------


## Dron

> А что значит _зависимость_? Я считаю, что тот факт, что у определённого следствия существует строго определённая причина, а не произвольная или случайная, это _зависимость_. Следовательно, в тхераваде причина зависит от следствия, так как у следствия не может быть несоответствующей причины.


В таком случае обязательно речь должна идти только о номинальных (в понимании МП) причинах, когда всяческая причинность и существование вообще только приписываются видимостям, а не находятся в них. И тогда воззрение современной Тхеравады это МП. Так ли это, я не знаю

----------


## До

Звучит как (по аналогии) - если они отрицают суперпозицию розовых слонов, то они "МП", а если признают, то нет. А они-то может вообще про слонов не думают. Т.е. слоны, это чисто надуманная "проблема". Возвращаясь из аналогии - что надуманного? "_Всяческая причинность и существование находятся в них_". Что за "_в них_"? Никто так не думает, что причинность и существование сидят внутри чего-то.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=До;407297]


> Звучит как (по аналогии) - если они отрицают суперпозицию розовых слонов, то они "МП", а если признают, то нет. А они-то может вообще про слонов не думают. Т.е. слоны, это чисто надуманная "проблема".


А самобытие- не надуманная. Это объект, проецируемый неведением.



> _Всяческая причинность и существование находятся в них_". Что за "_в них_"? Никто так не думает, что причинность и существование сидят внутри чего-то.


Другими словами - что концепции существования и причинности соответствуют реальности.

----------

Volkoff (15.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Другими словами - что концепции существования и причинности соответствуют реальности.


Как установлено, что соответствуют реальности? Говорили же: это концепции, приписанные видимостям.

----------


## Dron

> Как установлено, что соответствуют реальности? Говорили же: это концепции, приписанные видимостям.


Читайте комментарий вместе с комментируемым, здесь просто пояснение, что есть ингерентное существование, отрицаемое в МП.

----------

Volkoff (15.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Хотелось бы понять - вы постулируете, что в тхераваде следствие не зависит от причины, но в "не тхераваде" следствие может влиять (возвращаться в прошлое) на причину? Я вас правильно понял?
Потому как вот тут...



> Под вопросом, в Тхераваде есть *зависимость*, что и демонстрируют приведенные цитаты, а *взаимозависимость*- несколько другое.


 Вы уничтожаете принцип, что следствие может предшествовать причине?

Или вы имеете взаимную зависимость вещей как таковых? то есть я завишу от африканских львов, а они от меня? Я от петов, а они от меня? Что в жизни и существовании все взаимосвязано? 
Просто это принципиально разные вещи.

----------


## Dron

> Хотелось бы понять - вы постулируете, что в тхераваде следствие не зависит от причины, но в "не тхераваде" следствие может влиять (возвращаться в прошлое) на причину? Я вас правильно понял?


Нет.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Нет.


 То есть ваша фраза не относилась к понятию причины и следствия. Хорошо. Тогда объясните в чем конкретно вы видите различие. Максимально развернуто, если вас не затруднит

----------


## Dron

Меня затруднит, ибо не знаю, есть ли в Тхераваде  понятие грубый/тонкий объект отрицания. То есть, когда Тхеравадин отрицает индуистский атман, нечто постоянное, несоставное и независимое, следует ли Тхеравадину отрицать что-то сверх этого? Если да, то что?

----------


## Akaguma

> Если причина и следствие не взаимозависимы, то они самосущи.


Что то я не фига не понимаю, вроде в любой традиции буддизма не может быть ничего самосущего по умолчанию.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Взаимозависимость (или просто зависимость) предусматривает причиной порождение следствия. Это основа существования. Обратного не возможно по определению. А нормальная ситуация с зависимостью вполне существует в тхераваде равно как и в любом другом буддизме. Не совсем понятны высказывания оппонирования господина Dron-а по сути.




> Меня затруднит, ибо не знаю, есть ли в Тхераваде  понятие грубый/тонкий объект отрицания.


 Не совсем понятно какое это отношение имеет к вашему раннему утверждению что 




> В Тхераваде причина самосущая и от следствия не зависит, в МП причина и следствие существуют исключительно с точки зрения мирских представлений, а не реально, и, поэтому, причина и следствие взаимозависимы, одно без другого невозможно, *в обе стороны*.

----------


## До

> Что то я не фига не понимаю, вроде в любой традиции буддизма не может быть ничего самосущего по умолчанию.


Самосущее (_саббхава_) "по умолчанию" есть, так как оно _очевидно_. И только одно, самое крутое направление отрицает _очевидное_.




> А самобытие- не надуманная. Это объект, проецируемый неведением.


Да самобытиё не надуманное. Надуманно его отрицание. 




> Другими словами - что концепции существования и причинности соответствуют реальности.


_Патиччасамуппада_ не соответствует реальности?...




> То есть, когда Тхеравадин отрицает индуистский атман, нечто постоянное, несоставное и независимое, следует ли Тхеравадину отрицать что-то сверх этого? Если да, то что?


Это как про слонов. Тхеравадину не нужно отрицать "индуистский атман", так как _анатта_ определена в буддизме без индуистских атманов, как не отождествление с _кхандхами_.

----------


## Dron

> Что то я не фига не понимаю, вроде в любой традиции буддизма не может быть ничего самосущего по умолчанию.


Я устраню ваше непонимание, как только вы определите пресловутое "самосущее". Вы способны?

----------


## Dron

> _Патиччасамуппада_ не соответствует реальности?...


это зависит от.




> Это как про слонов. Тхеравадину не нужно отрицать "индуистский атман", так как _анатта_ определена в буддизме без индуистских атманов, как не отождествление со скандхами.


Да прям! Ну же, До, выдайте определение атмана без индуизма.

----------

Volkoff (15.05.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я устраню ваше непонимание, как только вы определите пресловутое "самосущее". Вы способны?


Независящее ниотчего, сам себе причина и следствие.

----------


## Dron

> Независящее ниотчего, сам себе причина и следствие.


Такое отрицается во всех школа, да.Но самосущее- другое, то, что существует само по себе, а не обозначено исключительно на основани мирских представлений.Такое самосущее признаются у все, кроме МП. Про Тхераваду не знаю, есть ли там обучение по типу "лестница воззрений" .

----------

Volkoff (16.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Такое отрицается во всех школа, да.Но самосущее- другое, то, что существует само по себе, а не обозначено исключительно на основани мирских представлений.Такое самосущее признаются у все, кроме МП. Про Тхераваду не знаю, есть ли там обучение по типу "лестница воззрений" .


Вы что-то путаете. нечто не зависящее от причины и следствия, и существующее само по себе , суть - одно и то же. В чем вы видите принципиальное различие?

----------


## Dron

> Вы что-то путаете. нечто не зависящее от причины и следствия, и существующее само по себе , суть - одно и то же. В чем вы видите принципиальное различие?


 Определение самосущего -объект верного познания, где критерием верности является соответствие реальности, (а не соответствие только мирским представлениям) нечто,  что может быть познано, отражено умом, полностью очищенным от проекций. В МП такого нет, это признается придуманным, ложным способом существования. В других школах такое есть, при этом  оно возникает в зависимости от причин и условий.

----------

Volkoff (25.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Определение самосущего -объект верного познания, где критерием верности является соответствие реальности, (а не соответствие только мирским представлениям) нечто,  что может быть познано, отражено умом, полностью очищенным от проекций. В МП такого нет, это признается придуманным, ложным способом существования. В других школах такое есть, при этом  оно возникает в зависимости от причин и условий.


Тогда вы просто не очень удачно подобрали термин для объекта верного познания.

----------


## До

> Тогда вы просто не очень удачно подобрали термин для объекта верного познания.


У прасангиков, вроде бы, верное познание даёт ложный результат.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда вы просто не очень удачно подобрали термин для объекта верного познания.


Когда-тогда? У прасангиков нет изобретенного ими термина самосущее, его не надо изобретать, ибо нечего им обозначать ни в абсолютном, ни в относительном. Термин берется из других школ, где самосущее признается на основании верногоо познания.

----------


## Dron

> У прасангиков, вроде бы, верное познание даёт ложный результат.


 Ну, если вы дейсвительно не поняли, укажу, на что обратить внимание



> Определение самосущего -объект верного познания, где критерием верности является соответствие реальности, (а не соответствие только мирским представлениям) нечто, что может быть познано, отражено умом, полностью очищенным от проекций. *В МП такого нет,*

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Когда-тогда? У прасангиков нет изобретенного ими термина самосущее, его не надо изобретать, ибо нечего им обозначать ни в абсолютном, ни в относительном. Термин берется из других школ, где самосущее признается на основании верногоо познания.


я говорю про сам термин "самосущее". Он очень неудачен. И что-то никак не могу понять какому термину в тибетском он соответствует. Наверное что-то пропустил.

Но если исходить из вашего сообщения:




> Если причина и следствие не взаимозависимы, то они самосущи.


Следствие зависит от причины или причин. Обратное зависимости не наблюдается. Когда есть результат причин уже в общем-то и нет

----------


## Dron

> 1)*Следствие зависит от причины* или причин. Обратное зависимости не наблюдается.
> 2)* Когда есть результат причин уже в общем-то и нет*


Очень тонкий момент. Он отражен у вас в построении предложений. Выходит, у вас следствие не зависит от причин, ведь их уже нет. 
В мирской, относительной, истине,  *есть* и причины и следствия, взаимозависимо по смыслу, а не в как обратное обусловливание во времени, и причиной настоящего момента является предыдущий. И причина, и следствие существуют- взаимозависимо.
ПРизнание самосущей причины разрушает мирскую истину и приводит к абсурду. 
В саутрантике, например,сам по себе  существует только настоящий момент, его причина и следствие существуют как объекты проекций. 
В МП относительно (похоже на объекты проекций в саутрантике, если упростить) существует* и сам* настоящий момент, и его причина и его следствия. То есть существуют и причины и следствия и момент и махакальпа.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> взаимозависимо по смыслу,  а не в как обратное обусловливание во времени, и причиной настоящего момента является предыдущий. И причина, и следствие существуют- взаимозависимо.


Вы же сами себе противоречите, например вот этому вот вашему ответу http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post407335

----------


## Dron

> Вы же сами себе противоречите, например вот этому вот вашему ответу


Не вижу противоречия, я не писал, что следствие порождает причину. Взаимозависимость не в этом заключается.
PS Я еще написал слово "нет", чтобы показать, что вы неправильно меня поняли.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Прасангики причину и следствие различают только тогда, когда они входят в один силлогизм.
Иначе нечего называть причиной и следствием.
В этом смысле они "взаимозависимы".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Очень тонкий момент. Он отражен у вас в построении предложений. Выходит, у вас следствие не зависит от причин, ведь их уже нет.


Вы хотите сказать, что когда существует результат - причины также существуют?
То есть вы приводите к тому, что причина является существующей постоянно, вне зависимости от того, есть результат или нет.
Цонкапа про подобное говорил:
Даже если утверждается существование в двух [моментах времени] - раннем и позднем, *то не утверждается, что одинаковы оба [проявления объекта]*, ваза в предыдущий [момент времени] и ваза в последующий.




> В мирской, относительной, истине,  *есть* и причины и следствия, взаимозависимо по смыслу, а не в как обратное обусловливание во времени, и причиной настоящего момента является предыдущий. *И причина, и следствие существуют- взаимозависимо*.


Неудачное сочетание слов. Тогда в мирских воззрениях вполне можно придти к тому,что изменив следствие - изменим причину. Прошу точнее давать формулировки.




> ПРизнание самосущей причины разрушает мирскую истину и приводит к абсурду.


С точки зрения прасангики - приводит к абсурду. С точки зрения небуддистов - всё в порядке  :Smilie: 




> В МП относительно (похоже на объекты проекций в саутрантике, если упростить) существует* и сам* настоящий момент, и его причина и его следствия. То есть существуют и причины и следствия и момент и махакальпа.


Почитайте Цонкапу. Он, насколько могу понять, такое опровергает.

----------

Михаил Макушев (27.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Тогда в мирских воззрениях вполне можно придти к тому,что изменив следствие - изменим причину.


Дело в том, что _следствие_ можно поменять _только_ изменив причину.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дело в том, что _следствие_ можно поменять _только_ изменив причину.


Ну это и так ясно. Просто слова Dron можно по-разному понимать. Там несколько размытые формулировки. Если проанализировать его слова, то получим и что изменив следствие - изменим причину. А также можно понять и как-то, что причина существует независимо от результата, будучи вечной, что напрямую следует из его слов.

----------


## До

_Взаимозависимость_, кстати лишь один из видов причинности, а в прасангике, получается, единственный?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=filoleg;409133]


> Вы хотите сказать, что когда существует результат - причины также существуют?
> То есть вы приводите к тому, что причина является существующей постоянно, вне зависимости от того, есть результат или нет.


Я хочу сказать, что у функционального есть причины. Связи между вашими предложениями я не понял.



> Цонкапа про подобное говорил:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Даже если утверждается существование в двух [моментах времени] - раннем и позднем, *то не утверждается, что одинаковы оба [проявления объекта]*, ваза в предыдущий [момент времени] и ваза в последующий.


Думаю, здесь мы с вами с Цонкапой согласны, верно?






> Неудачное сочетание слов. Тогда в мирских воззрениях вполне можно придти к тому,что изменив следствие - изменим причину. Прошу точнее давать формулировки.


*а не в как обратное обусловливание во времени*





> С точки зрения прасангики - приводит к абсурду. С точки зрения небуддистов - всё в порядке


Так воззрений "небуддистов" несметное множество, то ваши слова подлежат доказательству в каждом конкретном случае.
Еще, как интересно вы противопоставили прасангиков - небуддистам))






> Почитайте Цонкапу. Он, насколько могу понять, такое опровергает.


Что именно, махакальпу? Тогда он и Будду бы отрицал, чего не наблюдается в известных мне источниках.

----------


## Dron

> _Взаимозависимость_, кстати лишь один из видов причинности, а в прасангике, получается, единственный?


Причинность - один из видов взаимозависимости.

----------


## До

> Причинность - один из видов взаимозависимости.


Но не зависимости?

----------


## Dron

> Но не зависимости?


 Определите зависимость.

----------


## До

> Определите зависимость.


Т.е., как прасангик, что такое _взаимо-зависимость_ вы понимаете, а что такое _зависимость_ не понимаете? А как считаете в чём разница?

----------


## Dron

> Т.е., как прасангик, что такое _взаимо-зависимость_ вы понимаете, а что такое _зависимость_ не понимаете? А как считаете в чём разница?


Если я не понимаю, в чем у вас зависимость, то вашу взаимозависимость мне тем более не понять, с разницей вместе, в чем вопрос-то?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я хочу сказать, что у функционального есть причины. Связи между вашими предложениями я не понял.


еще раз повторяюсь, что вы выбрали неудачный термин.
Если говорить о взаимозависимости причины и плода, то получается не только прямая, но и обратная зависимость (из-а *взаимо*), что является абсурдом. Определитесь с термином. Вам про термин зависимость уже писали как про более приемлемую.




> Так воззрений "небуддистов" несметное множество, то ваши слова подлежат доказательству в каждом конкретном случае.


Прежде чем мне приводить какие-либо доказательства, предлагаю вам определиться с терминологией. Простейшую неувязку в ваших словах уже показал.




> Что именно, махакальпу? Тогда он и Будду бы отрицал, чего не наблюдается в известных мне источниках.


Вы все источники почитали?

----------


## Dron

> еще раз повторяюсь, что вы выбрали неудачный термин.


Олег, вы до скончания кальпы можете повторяться, если нет обоснований. Не повторяйтесь, один раз напишите, с аргументами, приведите свой вариант перевода, конструктивно подойдите.




> Если говорить о взаимозависимости причины и плода, то получается не только прямая, но и обратная зависимость (из-а *взаимо*), что является абсурдом. Определитесь с термином.


Отличайте смысловую взаимозависимость (которую я утверждаю), от временной , которая абсурд и которую я не утверждал. Во временном отношении имеет смысл термин "зависимость".




> Вам про термин зависимость уже писали как про более приемлемую.


Это мощный факт. Мне и с рекламных плакатов много чего пишут.




> Вы все источники почитали?


Конечно, все, лично чернила для Цонкапы замешивал, бумагу доставал из Индии, а как вы думали!))))))))

----------


## До

> Во временном отношении имеет смысл термин "зависимость". ...!))))))))


Вдруг познали, что такое _зависимость_? Интересно как это произошло.

----------


## Dron

> Вдруг познали, что такое _зависимость_? Интересно как это произошло.


Вдруг познали различие между общей смысловой взаимозависимостью и ее частным случаем, временной причинно- следственной зависимостью?
Мне даже не интересно знать, как это произошло, радость переполняет, и мысли растворяются.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Странно все же, отчего многие уважаемые переводчики используют в англ. выражение Interdependent Co-Arising...

----------


## Dron

> Странно все же, отчего многие уважаемые переводчики используют в англ. выражение Interdependent Co-Arising...


 Очень странно, они что, все прасангики?

----------


## До

> Странно все же, отчего многие уважаемые переводчики используют в англ. выражение Interdependent Co-Arising...


Про _paticca-samuppada_ из Висуддхимагги:




> (XVII, 18) This total of causes—indicated severally under the heading of each
> cause, beginning with ignorance—for the manifestation of formations,
> etc., is called 'dependent' (paticco—adj.), taking it as 'facing, gone to,
> its counterpart' (patimukham ito) owing to the mutual interdependence
> of the factors in the combination, in the sense both that they produce
> common fruit and that none can be dispensed with. And it is called a 'coarising'
> (samuppddo) since it causes the states that occur in unresolved
> mutual interdependence to arise associatedly. Consequently: it is dependent
> (paticco) and a co-arising (samuppddo), thus in this way also it
> ...


Т.е. конкретно _цепь пратиьясамутпады_ (а не любая причинность вообще) называется _обоюдно и взаимо-зависимой_ так как ни одно звено не может быть отброшено и у них у всех один плод. (Этот плод _смерть_, если кто не знает, т.е. _страдание_, _1я БИ_.)

Таким образом смысл _inter-_ там не в том, что последующее звено обуславливает предыдущее. Не в этом. А в том, что они _переплетены_ и действуют _совместно_.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Вдруг познали различие между общей смысловой взаимозависимостью и ее частным случаем, временной причинно- следственной зависимостью? *Мне даже не интересно знать, как это произошло, радость переполняет, и мысли растворяются.*
> 
> _Последний раз редактировалось Dron; Сегодня в 15:30._


Стоило ли вообще это писать?

А интересно в прасагике Dronа:

_Зависимость_ является подмножеством _взаимозависимости_. Хотя слово взаимо-зависимость имеет спецификатор "_взаимо-_", который должен бы _сужать_ охват термина, а не расширять. Т.е. подразумевать взаимные зависимости из множества любых зависимостей вообще.

Однако, у Dronа всё наоборот: "зависимость" оказывается каким-то узким видом зависимости - "временной причинно-следственной", а _взаимо-зависимость_ зависимостью вообще, которая включает, так уж и быть, _зависимость_ просто.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Тхеравадину не нужно отрицать "индуистский атман", так как анатта определена в буддизме без индуистских атманов, как не отождествление со скандхами.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да *прям! Ну же*, До, *выдайте* определение атмана без индуизма.


Пожалуйста не нукайте, и не "выдайте", а "скажите пожалуйста".

Плюс, я его сказал прямо в том же сообщении на которое вы задаёте вопрос:




> анатта определена в буддизме без индуистских атманов, как не отождествление со скандхами


С букв "ото..."

Вопрос: _зачем спрашивать, то что уже отвечено?_

----------


## Dron

> Стоило ли вообще это писать?
> 
> А интересно в прасагике Dronа:
> 
> _Зависимость_ является подмножеством _взаимозависимости_. Хотя слово взаимо-зависимость имеет спецификатор "_взаимо-_", который должен бы _сужать_ охват термина, а не расширять. Т.е. подразумевать взаимные зависимости из множества любых зависимостей вообще.
> 
> Однако, у Dronа всё наоборот: "зависимость" оказывается каким-то узким видом зависимости - "временной причинно-следственной", а _взаимо-зависимость_ зависимостью вообще, которая включает, так уж и быть, _зависимость_ просто.


 Взаимозависимость- общее, причинно -следственные отношения- частное.

----------


## Dron

> Пожалуйста не нукайте, и не "выдайте", а "скажите пожалуйста".
> 
> Плюс, я его сказал прямо в том же сообщении на которое вы задаёте вопрос:
> 
> 
> С букв "ото..."
> 
> Вопрос: _зачем спрашивать, то что уже отвечено?_


Да не проблема. Я и брейкданс спляшу, как могу, в честь дня города
Скажите пожалуйста:




> анатта определена в буддизме без индуистских атманов, как не отождествление со скандхами


Так  и атман тоже никто из индуистов не отождествляет со скандхами, скандхи непостоянны, атман постоянен, переходит из жизни в жизнь, компренде?

----------


## До

> Вопрос: зачем спрашивать, то что уже отвечено?





> Да не проблема. Я и брейкданс спляшу, как могу, в честь дня города


Так где ответ, который "не проблема" дать? Так принято в прасангике?

----------


## Dron

> анатта определена в буддизме без индуистских атманов, как не отождествление со скандхами





> Так и атман тоже никто из индуистов не отождествляет со скандхами, скандхи непостоянны, атман постоянен, переходит из жизни в жизнь, компренде?


То есть, индуисты также не отождествляют атман со скандхами. Никто этого не делает. О чем вы говорите, вообще?
Ответ на какой вопрос? (Заранее разрешаю приписать мне все что вам угодно в качестве причины не обнаружения пресловутого вопроса)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У прасангиков, вроде бы, верное познание даёт ложный результат.


Ну да, а что тут такого?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Таким образом смысл _inter-_ там не в том, что последующее звено обуславливает предыдущее. Не в этом. А в том, что они _переплетены_ и действуют _совместно_.


Так Дрон же и говорит:
Отличайте смысловую взаимозависимость (которую я утверждаю), от временной , которая абсурд и которую я не утверждал. Во временном отношении имеет смысл термин "зависимость".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я говорю про сам термин "самосущее". Он очень неудачен. И что-то никак не могу понять какому термину в тибетском он соответствует.


Целый букет терминов так переводится:
rang dbang can
rang rkya thub pa
rang dbang du grub pa
rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa
ngo bo nyid kyis grub pa

И, насколько я понимаю, в отношении rang dbang du grub pa все школы согласны, что такого нет. А вот с rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa есть разногласия.

----------


## До

> Ну да, а что тут такого?


Ничего. Звучит нормально для прасангики. У них _так_?




> Так Дрон же и говорит:





> Это мощный факт. Мне и с рекламных плакатов много чего пишут.

----------


## До

> То есть, индуисты также не отождествляют атман со скандхами. Никто этого не делает. О чем вы говорите, вообще? Ответ на какой вопрос? (Заранее разрешаю приписать мне все что вам угодно в качестве причины не обнаружения пресловутого вопроса)


В моём посте есть ссылка на сообщение на которое я отвечаю. Выглядит вот так:

Сообщение от *Dron* ←

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничего. Звучит нормально для прасангики. У них _так_?


Да, у них так.
У них познание объектов относительной истины - это достоверное познание иллюзорного, то есть ложное познание с т.зр. абс. истины.

----------


## До

> Да, у них так. У них познание объектов относительной истины - это достоверное познание иллюзорного, то есть ложное познание с т.зр. абс. истины.


Почему же они называют его _верным_?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему же они называют его _верным_?


 Точно не помню уже, надо ламрим перечитать.
Кажется, потому, что оно достоверно лишь на относительном уровне, и устанавливает существование дхарм на основе их свойств, так, будто эти свойства - собственные (= самобытие, и всякое такое... ;-))
А с т.зр. абс. истины - это ложное познание, но поскольку ведет к достижению объекта, то оно как бы и истинное.
Но, опять же, объект иллюзорен, поэтому - ложное.
Но иллюзорен он лишь с т.зр. абс. истины... ну и так далее.
По-моему, как-то так.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.05.2011)

----------


## До

Короче говоря, в прасангике: верное познание - ложное. Ложное - верное. А чёрное, случайно, не белое?

----------


## Сергей Хос

К сожалению, не всегда получается сказать короче.
Иной раз скажешь короче - действительно получится ерунда.

----------


## Dron

> В моём посте есть ссылка на сообщение на которое я отвечаю. Выглядит вот так:
> 
> Сообщение от *Dron* ←


До, я дико извиняюсь. Если вы играете в какую-то интеллектуальную игру по вычислению вопросов из намеков, то вы выйграли, если вы этого добивались, то я нарисую вам медаль на А4, со зверями и растениями. 
Если не этого, то просто задайте еще раз вопрос.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Почему же они называют его _верным_?


Потому что оно верно. Относительно мирских представлений.

----------


## До

> До, я дико извиняюсь. Если вы играете в какую-то интеллектуальную игру по вычислению вопросов из намеков, то вы выйграли, если вы этого добивались, то я нарисую вам медаль на А4, со зверями и растениями.


...




> Если не этого, то просто задайте еще раз вопрос.


Я спрашивал - зачем спрашивать то, на что уже отвечено? Причём отвечено прямо в посте к которому вопрос - просто его нужно дочитать до конца.




> Потому что оно верно. Относительно мирских представлений.


Это что за представления такие - расскажите?
Земля покоится на трёх черепахах - это мирское представление?

----------


## Dron

> ...Я спрашивал - зачем спрашивать то, на что уже отвечено? Причём отвечено прямо в посте к которому вопрос - просто его нужно дочитать до конца.


Тут я пас. В смысле, если отвечено, то какие вопросы?





> Это что за представления такие - расскажите?
> Земля покоится на трёх черепахах - это мирское представление?


Я использую этот термин как аналог относительной истины. Земля на трех - не относительная истина.

----------


## До

> Тут я пас. В смысле, если отвечено, то *какие вопросы?*


Вопрос был - "зачем спрашивать на то, что уже отвечено?" И это уже спрашивал ряз пять...




> *мирских* представлений
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я использую этот термин как аналог *относительной* истины.


А мне говорят, что прасангики чётко различают мирскую истину от относительной истины. Кому верить - прасангикам или вам, Dron?




> Земля на трех - не относительная истина.


Почему нет?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=До;409370]


> и чётко различают мирскую истину от относительной истины. Кому верить - прасангикам или вам, Dron?


Конечно, мне. А лучше тем, кто дает определения обеих.




> Почему нет?


Не соответствует второму критерию- опровергается, китов нет, есть холодный космос, откуда киты выбрасываются на Луну и, изрыгая проклятья, тихо вялятся 
на радость будущим лунным колонистам пивоманам.

----------


## До

> Не соответствует второму критерию- опровергается, китов нет, есть холодный космос...


Зачем-же так. Черепахи *в море*, под водой крепко держат землю. Наличие космоса черепахам не противоречит.

Плюс, черепахи - вращают землю, а это очевидный факт.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем-же так. Черепахи *в море*, под водой крепко держат землю. Наличие космоса черепахам не противоречит.
> 
> Плюс, черепахи - вращают землю, а это очевидный факт.


Ишвара милосердный!!! )))))
Курим качественную траву?))

----------


## До

> 2+2=4
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ишвара милосердный!!! )))))
> Курим качественную траву?))


Всё опровергается. Например, наличие рабочего класса, это мирская истина? А будут экономисты, которые это опровергают. Наличие бога опровергают атеисты, а атеистов опровергают верующие. Какая из их истин мирская, а какая относительная? Умные опровергают дураков, а дураки умных. Так что наличие _опровержений_ не сильный аргумент, чтоб считать что-то не мирской/относительной истиной. Приведите другой.

----------


## Dron

> Всё опровергается. Например, наличие рабочего класса, это мирская истина? А будут экономисты, которые это опровергают. Наличие бога опровергают атеисты, а атеистов опровергают верующие. Какая из их истин мирская, а какая относительная? Умные опровергают дураков, а дураки умных. Так что наличие _опровержений_ не сильный аргумент, чтоб считать что-то не мирской/относительной истиной. Приведите другой.


Мне равно фиолетовы рабочий класс, экономисты, и атеисты. И прочий сон разума. 
Выбирайте любой феномен, и я помещу его в надлежащую категорию.

----------


## До

> Мне равно фиолетовы рабочий класс, экономисты, и атеисты. И прочий сон разума. 
> Выбирайте любой феномен, и я помещу его в надлежащую категорию.


Атеизм - мирская истина?


И ещё вопрос - чем отличается мирская истина от относительной и почему вы их отождествляете?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Атеизм - мирская истина?


Вопрос настолько расплывчатый, что прям ох.

----------


## До

> Вопрос настолько расплывчатый, что прям ох.


Буддизм, это мирское представление?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Буддизм, это мирское представление?


Целая куча мирских представлений связана со словом _буддизм_.

----------


## Dron

> Атеизм - мирская истина?


Если буддизм назвать атеизмом, то да





> И ещё вопрос - чем отличается мирская истина от относительной и почему вы их отождествляете?


ДЛя краткости.Атман, например, не истина, никакая. Связь между жертвоприношением животоного и будущим счастьем- тоже не истина.

----------


## Dron

> Буддизм, это мирское представление?


положения буддизма: карма, 12 звеньев и т.д. - относительная истина.

----------


## До

> Если буддизм назвать атеизмом, то да


Т.е. буддизм - мирская истина.




> ДЛя краткости.Атман, например, не истина, никакая. Связь между жертвоприношением животоного и будущим счастьем- тоже не истина.


А чем отличается мирская истина от относительной и почему вы их отождествляете?

----------


## Dron

Все ли содержимое ума мирянина- относительная истина? Нет. Для того, чтоюы нечто было относительной истиной его надо обозначать общепринятым именем, его познание не должно противоречить познанию других и не должна утверждаться его самосущность.

----------


## До

> Все ли содержимое ума мирянина- относительная истина? Нет. Для того, чтоюы нечто было относительной истиной его надо обозначать общепринятым именем, его познание не должно противоречить познанию других и не должна утверждаться его самосущность.


Это ответ на вопрос "_чем отличается мирская истина от относительной и почему вы их отождествляете_?"




> чтоюы нечто было относительной истиной... его познание не должно противоречить познанию других и не должна утверждаться его самосущность...


Познание умных всегда противоречит познанию дураков, следовательно познание умных не является относительной истиной, так?

----------


## До

> Целая куча мирских представлений связана со словом _буддизм_.


А я не спрашивал про то, что _связано с_ буддизмом, а про _буддизм_, т.е. _учение Будды_. Учение Будды является _мирскими представлениями_? "Является" - говорит Дрон:




> Сообщение от Dron
> 
> 
> Потому что оно верно. Относительно мирских представлений.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


С т.з. прасангика учение Будды является мирским представлением, а _прасангика_ является мирским представлением?

----------


## Dron

> Это ответ на вопрос "_чем отличается мирская истина от относительной и почему вы их отождествляете_?"


А то.






> Познание умных всегда противоречит познанию дураков, следовательно познание умных не является относительной истиной, так?


Речь о верном познании.

----------


## Dron

> А я не спрашивал про то, что _связано с_ буддизмом, а про _буддизм_, т.е. _учение Будды_. Учение Будды является _мирскими представлениями_? "Является" - говорит Дрон:
> 
> 
> Учение Будды является мирским представлением, а _прасангика_ является мирским представлением?


Да, безусловно (помним про 3 условия).

----------


## До

> Речь о верном познании.


Познание дураков _верно_ для дураков, так как "ведёт к достижению (дурацкого) объекта".




> А с т.зр. абс. истины - это ложное познание, *но поскольку ведет к достижению объекта, то оно как бы и истинное*.


Так почему такую логику не применить и к познанию дураков - с т.з. умных оно ложное, а с т.з. дураков - истинное. Так же как с т.з. прасангиков буддизм ложен, а прасангика истинная.

----------


## Dron

> Познание дураков _верно_ для дураков, так как "ведёт к достижению (дурацкого) объекта"..


Ложный объект- не истинный. Ложный объект -не относительная истина, атман например.
Теперь давайте цвета светофора усваивать. Также мучительно, и с оттягом.

----------


## До

> Ложный объект- не истинный. Ложный объект -не относительная истина, атман например.


Ну, а что-нибудь кроме атмана, например, _демократия_, это ложный объект или истинный?




> Теперь давайте цвета светофора усваивать. Также мучительно, и с оттягом.


С т.з. прасангики Буддизм - мирское учение, а мирское учение не истинное, следовательно _буддизм не истинное учение?_

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=До;409412]


> Ну, а что-нибудь кроме атмана, например, _демократия_, это ложный объект или истинный?


Определите.




> С т.з. прасангики Буддизм - мирское учение, а мирское учение не истинное, следовательно _буддизм не истинное учение?_


Используйте термин "относительная истина", он менее провокационен в плане ассоциаций, в нашем случае.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Целый букет терминов так переводится:
> rang dbang can
> rang rkya thub pa
> rang dbang du grub pa
> rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa
> ngo bo nyid kyis grub pa
> 
> И, насколько я понимаю, в отношении rang dbang du grub pa все школы согласны, что такого нет. А вот с rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa есть разногласия.


У большинства этих терминов буквальное значение другое, а не то что принято называть самосущим. Особенно у последнего термина (ngo bo nyid kyis grub pa). Да и санскритские эквиваленты у них в общем-то разные.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А я не спрашивал про то, что _связано с_ буддизмом, а про _буддизм_, т.е. _учение Будды_. Учение Будды является _мирскими представлениями_? "Является" - говорит Дрон:


Право, неохота додумывать, что такое для Вас и Дрона _учение Будды_.
"Относительная истина" и "принятое в миру" частично перекрываются.
При этом нек-рые мирские представления не признаны МП (этернализм, типа).  
И нек-рые виды отн.истинного МП не признаны мирянами (нигилизм, типа).

----------


## До

> Право, неохота додумывать, что такое для Вас и Дрона _учение Будды_.


_Учение Будды_ - это то, чему учил Будда.




> "Относительная истина" и "принятое в миру" частично *перекрываются*.


Я спрашивал у Дрона в чём _разница_. (Он ответил "а то").




> При этом нек-рые мирские представления не признаны МП (этернализм, типа).  
> И нек-рые виды отн.истинного МП *не признаны мирянами (нигилизм*, типа).


_Нигилизм_ не признан мирянами?

Вроде всю жизнь были этернализм и нигилизм (терминализм) мирскими учениями. А учение Будды - срединный путь.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> _Учение Будды_ - это то, чему учил Будда.


Гениальное--просто!




> Я спрашивал у Дрона в чём _разница_. (Он ответил "а то").


Надо было иголку под ногти.
Он же дал три "критерия" отн.истины. Это такие эвристики, чтобы проверить на вшивость любое утверждение. 




> _Нигилизм_ не признан мирянами?
> Вроде всю жизнь были этернализм и нигилизм (терминализм) мирскими учениями. А учение Будды - срединный путь.


Нигилизм, _типа_. Мирянам не нравится отрицание "тождества вчерашних и сегодняшних гор" и т.п.

----------


## До

> Надо было иголку под ногти.


Я спрашивал (у Дрона) в чем _разница_, а не "перекрываются" ли (что вы мне ответили).




> Нигилизм, _типа_. Мирянам не нравится отрицание "тождества вчерашних и сегодняшних гор" и т.п.


Мирянам _нравится_ "нигилизм", ведь это мирское учение. Материализм отрицает "тождество вчерашних и сегодняшних гор", потому что _всё изменяется_. Материализм - популярное мирское учение.

----------


## Dron

> Я спрашивал (у Дрона) в чем _разница_, а не "перекрываются" ли (что вы мне ответили).
> 
> 
> 
> Мирянам _нравится_ "нигилизм", ведь это мирское учение. Материализм отрицает "тождество вчерашних и сегодняшних гор", потому что _всё изменяется_. Материализм - популярное мирское учение.


Давайте проверим, понимаете ли вы, что вам пишут. Материализм скольки из 3х условий соответствует?

----------


## До

> Давайте проверим, понимаете ли вы, что вам пишут.


Основание для проверки?




> Материализм скольки из 3х условий соответствует?


Приведите список условий.

----------


## Dron

> Основание для проверки?
> 
> 
> 
> Приведите список условий.


Проверка состоялась.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Давайте проверим, понимаете ли вы, что вам *пишут*. Материализм скольки из 3х условий соответствует?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Проверка состоялась.
> ____________________
> Благодарность от: 
> Денис Евгеньев (Сегодня)


Приведите список условий. Или ссылку где в этом треде вы _его_ уже писали (а я якобы его не понял).

----------


## Dron

> Приведите список условий. Или ссылку где в этом треде вы _его_ уже писали (а я якобы не понял).


Утверждаете ли вы, что такой список не был уже приведен в данном треде?

----------


## До

> Утверждаете ли вы, что такой список не был уже приведен в данном треде?


"Такой" - какой? Впрочем, я уже угадал какой список вы имели ввиду, так что можете не утруждаться.

Про его проблематичный _второй пункт_ я вам уже писал (см. #76).




> Давайте проверим, понимаете ли вы, что вам пишут. Материализм скольки из 3х условий соответствует?


В силу проблематичности второго пункта оценка материализма вызовет затруднения. Это же не мой список и не я вызвался оценивать с его точки зрения, а вы его навязваете как якобы исчерпывающее _решение_ на мои вопросы. Соответственно вам и оценивать материализм и демократию по своим критериям. Вы же сами вызвались рассортировать объекты в #77, так сортируйте.

Плюс ко всему материализм был упомянут Денису Евгеньеву как пример "нигилизма" любимого мирянами. Вырывать высказывание из одного контекста в другой - передёргивание, софистический приём.

----------


## Dron

> Вы же сами вызвались рассортировать объекты в #77, так сортируйте.


Я вызвался, и до сих пор жду определения. Определите. Рассортирую.

----------


## До

> Я вызвался, и до сих пор жду определения. Определите. Рассортирую.


Вот определение http://slovari.yandex.ru/%D0%B4%D0%B...8%D0%B7%D0%BC/

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Плюс ко всему материализм был упомянут Денису Евгеньеву как пример "нигилизма" любимого мирянами. Вырывать высказывание из одного контекста в другой - передёргивание, софистический приём.


Дорогой До, "миряне"--это ведь спецтермин. Думал, Вы знаете:



> Поскольку же мирское, обыденное сознание по-
> знает *лишь явленное, общеизвестное* и не исследует:
> «Каково бытие как оно есть?»,—то называется также
> «привычным в миру». Такое сознание присуще всем
> умам—как затронутым философствованием, *так и не
> затронутым*.


Это не материалисты, нигилисты и даже не феноменологи.

----------


## До

> Дорогой До, "миряне"--это ведь спецтермин.


Сами придумали?




> Думал, Вы знаете:


Знаю придумки каждого участника форума? Нет - не знаю.




> Это не материалисты, нигилисты и даже не феноменологи.


А кто это?

----------


## Dron

> Вот определение http://slovari.yandex.ru/%D0%B4%D0%B...8%D0%B7%D0%BC/


Диалектический материализм- относительная истина. Как и вера в атман. Или в Чебурашку. Если - 
рассматривать это все как виды ума. Такие виды ума есть. Есть белая горячка, есть сон, есть бред.
Есть ли то , что грезится материалисту, или спящему, или бредящему? Нет. То , что грезится- не относительная истина.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А кто это?


Это из ламрима.
Некие простые и неискушенные в философии люди. С "естественной установкой", так сказать.
Конечно, и философы таковыми будут, когда кушать хочется.

----------


## До

> Это из ламрима. Некие простые и неискушенные в философии люди. С "естественной установкой", так сказать. Конечно, и философы таковыми будут, когда кушать хочется.


_Миряне_, это противопоставление монахам. А так же, _мирское_ - всё что противопоставляется буддизму, дхарме и пути.

Так вот, _этернализм_ и _нигилизм_, это мирские воззрения или нет? Простые люди считающие, что "_умрут и всё_", не миряне, а искушённые в философиях?

----------


## До

> Диалектический материализм- относительная истина. *Как и* вера в атман. Или в Чебурашку.


Вы же говорили, что _атман_, это _вообще не истина_.




> Если - рассматривать это все как виды ума. Такие виды ума есть. Есть белая горячка, есть сон, есть бред. Есть ли то , что грезится материалисту, или спящему, или бредящему? Нет. *То , что грезится- не относительная истина*.


Так атман _грезится_ или "_как и_ материализм"?

ps. А вот ещё вопрос - материалисту грезится _свабхава_ или нет?

----------


## Dron

> _Миряне_, это противопоставление монахам. А так же, _мирское_ - всё что противопоставляется буддизму, дхарме и пути.


 Нет, миряне, это противопоставление арьям.

----------


## До

> Нет, миряне, это *противопоставление арьям*.


Это _невежды_ (пртхагджаны/путхуджханы).




> Некие простые и неискушенные в философии люди. С "естественной установкой", так сказать. Конечно, и философы таковыми будут, когда кушать хочется.


Если это "_не арьи_" (анарья), то это могут быть и буддисты имеющие верное воззрение.

----------


## Dron

> Вы же говорили, что _атман_, это _вообще не истина_.


И продолжаю говорить. Надо просто понимать,, что вера в атман- одно, а атман - другое. Ну просто совсем другое.






> Так атман _грезится_ или "_как и_ материализм"?


Атман грезится, как и положенря материализма.




> ps. А вот ещё вопрос - материалисту грезится _свабхава_ или нет?


 Боюсь, модная свабхава и на этот раз останется неопределенной))) верно?)))

----------


## До

_Свабхава_, как её понимают в МП, конечно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> _Миряне_, это противопоставление монахам. А так же, _мирское_ - всё что противопоставляется буддизму, дхарме и пути.
> 
> Так вот, _этернализм_ и _нигилизм_, это мирские воззрения или нет? Простые люди считающие, что "_умрут и всё_", не миряне, а искушённые в философиях?


Если угодно, пускай это будут притхагжаны, так хоть со смыслом определимся. Т.е. пастухи, дураки и даже буддисты, но не арьи.



> Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью,





> философам достаточно понаблюдать неаналитические состояния [собственных]
> умов.
> Признанное таким сознанием—это все, что назы-
> вается «явленным» или «данным в опыте».


Не нихилизьмы, не етернализьмы.

И теперь:



> —[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что
> признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как
> известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием
> других и неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследую-
> щей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть
> самобытие или нет?»
> А противоположное считаем несуществующим.

----------


## Dron

> Это _невежды_ (пртхагджаны/путхуджханы).


Это если беззаветно доверять буквальному переводу. А если подумать, то находящиеся на первых двух путях Махаяны ну ни как не невежды, верно?

----------


## Dron

> _Свабхава_, как её понимают в МП, конечно.


А вас не затруднит определить, как же ее понимают? Еще мне расскажите, почему в МП есть Свабхавакайя, для полной ясности.

----------


## До

> А вас не затруднит определить, как же ее понимают? Еще мне расскажите, *почему в МП* есть Свабхавакайя, для полной ясности.


Вы же тут отстаиваете взгляды МП. Почему я должен что-то определять? Я выясняю, с вашей помощью, как там у вас - как скажете так и будет.




> Это если беззаветно доверять буквальному переводу. *А если подумать*, то находящиеся на первых двух путях Махаяны ну ни как не невежды, верно?


Монахи _не-арьи_ у вас тоже будут мирянами что-ли?

----------


## До

> Если угодно, пускай это будут притхагжаны, так хоть со смыслом определимся. Т.е. пастухи, дураки и даже буддисты, но не арьи.
> 
> 
> Не нихилизьмы, не етернализьмы.


С вами речь шла о том, что "миряне" не признают и им не нравится нигилизм. Вы этими цитатами это доказываете?




> И теперь:
> "—[Мы] считаем условно существующим то, что признано обыденным сознанием, не опровергается как известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием других и неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследующей реальность, т.е. [отвечающей на вопрос]: «Есть самобытие или нет?» А противоположное считаем несуществующим."


Это у прасангиков так, а у Dronа может быть иначе, у него ведь _относительная = мирская_.

Я вижу вы дописали своё старое сообщение:



> Он же дал три "критерия" отн.истины. Это такие эвристики, чтобы проверить на вшивость любое утверждение.


Во-первых, Dron так-же сказал:



> Это мощный факт. Мне и с рекламных плакатов много чего пишут.


Во-вторых:

Всегда когда мне кто-то что-то пишет через запятую, я должен подсчитать и запомнить сколько было пунктов, чтоб потом по малейшему упоминанию матрики "3 пункта" понять о чем идет речь, так?

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=До;409464]


> Вы же тут отстаиваете взгляды МП. Почему я должен что-то определять? Я выясняю, с вашей помощью, как там у вас - как скажете так и будет.


Хорошо. Тогда я вам говорю не использовать термин "свабхава".



> Монахи _не-арьи_ у вас тоже будут мирянами что-ли?


Монахи не-арьи будут не-арьями, не святыми, не знающими прямо, без посредства концепций, суть вещей.

----------


## До

> Хорошо. Тогда я вам говорю не использовать термин "свабхава".


Хорошо, заменим на термин "_самосущность_".




> Монахи не-арьи будут не-арьями, не святыми, не знающими прямо, без посредства концепций, суть вещей.


Значит не "мирянами".

----------


## Dron

> Значит не "мирянами".


Мне понятно ваше противопоставление, однако, в буддизме все несколько иначе. Если некто прокачает шаматху и станет богом для пары-тройки планет, без понимания шуньяты он будет- мирянином.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> *Монахи* не-арьи у вас тоже будут мирянами что-ли?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вы говорите, что противопоставление _богов мирянам_ не правильное - в буддизме, мол, не так, как я якобы говорил, *а я-то говорил про противопоставление монахов мирянам*. Т.е. я _про одно_, а вы _про другое_, но с таким видом как будто бы поправляете мои ошибки. Это и есть передёргивание, а передёргивание это и есть софистика.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С вами речь шла о том, что "миряне" не признают и им не нравится нигилизм. Вы этими цитатами это доказываете?


Забудьте про мирян и нигилизм, проехали.




> Всегда когда мне кто-то что-то пишет через запятую, я должен подсчитать и запомнить сколько было пунктов, чтоб потом по малейшему упоминанию матрики "3 пункта" понять о чем идет речь, так?


Не парьтесь, внимательно читать не обязательно, это не _правильное внимание_.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Забудьте про мирян и нигилизм, проехали.
> 
> Не парьтесь, внимательно читать не обязательно, это не _правильное внимание_.


Т.е. вы _слили_ дискуссию, но так обставили, как будто бы это я парюсь, невнимательный и тормоз. Это, конечно, уходя - плавно закрыть дверь.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. вы _слили_ дискуссию,


Ишвара упаси, сливать дискуссию. Я предлагаю слить в этой дискуссии буквоедство.
Просто забудьте слова "нигилизм, типа", сказанные мной н-дцать постов назад.
И термин "миряне", уж коли я привел пару цитат из Цонкапы (там акцент на обыденности представлений), можно было бы отставить.




> но так обставили, как будто бы это я парюсь, невнимательный и тормоз. Это, конечно, уходя - плавно закрыть дверь.


Извините.

----------


## До

> Просто забудьте слова "нигилизм, типа", сказанные мной н-дцать постов назад. И термин "миряне", уж коли я привел пару цитат из Цонкапы (там акцент на обыденности представлений), можно было бы отставить.


Я не против, можно было так и сказать. Ктож знал, что для вас важно, а что нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне понятно ваше противопоставление, однако, в буддизме все несколько иначе. Если некто прокачает шаматху и станет богом для пары-тройки планет, без понимания шуньяты он будет- мирянином.


Опять неправильное использование терминов. Если посмотреть в тексты, то противопоставляются не "миряне" и буддисты, а не-буддисты и буддисты. Или те кто придерживается каких-либо крайностей и буддисты.

----------

Дондог (30.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Опять неправильное использование терминов. Если посмотреть в тексты, то противопоставляются не "миряне" и буддисты, а не-буддисты и буддисты. Или те кто придерживается каких-либо крайностей и буддисты.


есть арьи
есть будисты не арьи 
есть не арьи не буддисты
Последние два могут быть названы мирскими не в смысле рода занятий, а в смысле отсутсвия постижения пустоты. То есть святой (арья) противопоставлен мирянину. Такое противопоставление и в названии 4БИ, истин арьи (не истин монаха). Понимает пустоту- арья, святой, не понимает - мирянин, профан. А социального момента, монашества, буддизма/не буддизма я вообще не касался, так что не знаю, при чем тут то, что вы пишете, я же не  отрицаю разделение буддистов и не буддистов?)
А мирян буддистам я не противопоставлял вообще ни в каком качестве, местное божество может быть буддистом не арьей.

----------


## Dron

> *а я-то говорил про противопоставление монахов мирянам*.


Противопоставление верно, если речь о соц группах
И  не верно, если речь об уровне постижения



> Т.е. я _про одно_, а вы _про другое_, но с таким видом как будто бы поправляете мои ошибки.


Да, вид был именно таким, я сверился с зеркалом.

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Противопоставление верно, если речь о соц группах
> И  не верно, если речь об уровне постижения
> 
> Да, вид был именно таким, я сверился с зеркалом.


Т.е. придуманный ошибки в прасангическом стиле. Видите соломинку в чужом глазу - поищите бревно в своём.

----------


## Dron

> Т.е. придуманный ошибки в прасангическом стиле. Видите соломинку в чужом глазу - поищите бревно в своём.


 


> Сообщение от Dron
> Монахи не-арьи будут не-арьями, не святыми, не знающими прямо, без посредства концепций, суть вещей.
>  Сообщение от До
> Значит не "мирянами".


Сказанное мною про богов также рименимо к монахам.
Монахи не арьи будут обывателями  по критерию наличия/отсутствия постижения пустоты.
И где же бревно?)

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## До

> Сказанное мною про богов также рименимо к монахам. Монахи не арьи будут обывателями  по критерию наличия/отсутствия постижения пустоты. И где же бревно?)


Бревно ищите сами мне не подобает его искать. По поводу _мирян_ рекомендую ознакомиться со словарями русского языка.



> *миряне* I Те, кто живёт в миру [мир III]; народ, люди
> I. II Рядовые члены христианской церкви, не облаченные духовным саном, составляющие основную массу верующих; прихожане, паства, пасомые (в православии).





> *мирянин* мирянин, мирянина, _мн._ миряне, мирян, _муж_ (_церк._). Лицо, живущее, находящееся в миру (мир1 в 7 знач.), _в противопл._ монаху.

----------


## Dron

> Бревно ищите сами мне не подобает его искать.


Так вы утверждали его существование, не зная, есть-ли оно? Более подобающим поведением было бы сначала обнаружить его. Короче, радостная весть- оказывается, вам еще есть куда совершенствоваться в плане поведения, не правда ли?)
И ни причем тут словари. Смысл вам объяснили.В буддизме много понятий, имеющих четкий смысл, но выглядящих странно для незнакомых с этим смыслом, например:мирское божество.

----------


## До

> Так вы утверждали его существование, не зная, есть-ли оно?


Я утверждал его существование?




> Более подобающим поведением было бы сначала обнаружить его.


Сначала перед чем?




> Короче, радостная весть- оказывается, вам еще есть куда совершенствоваться в плане поведения, не правда ли?)


Внимательнее читайте пост собеседника. И не надойдате людям ерундой.




> И ни причем тут словари. Смысл вам объяснили.


На это один из участников этого треда сказал:



> _Это мощный факт. Мне и с рекламных плакатов много чего пишут_.





> В буддизме много понятий, имеющих четкий смысл, но выглядящих странно для незнакомых с этим смыслом, например:


В буддизме есть много лажовых переводов. И есть много людей, которые путаются в различных смыслах слов.




> мирское божество.


Мирское не мирянин.

----------


## Dron

> Я утверждал его существование?
> 
> Внимательнее читайте пост собеседника. И не надойдате людям ерундой.


Извините, что нарушил вашу вечернюю партию игры в городки воображаемыми бревнами.




> Мирское не мирянин.


 Именно, что такое божество - обыватель (не в смысле мещанин, мужик в сапогах, а в другом)

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самосущее (_саббхава_) "по умолчанию" есть, так как оно _очевидно_. И только одно, самое крутое направление отрицает _очевидное_.


Очевидны иллюзорные феномены. А их иллюзорность - очевидна?




> _Патиччасамуппада_ не соответствует реальности?...


Не соответствует.

----------


## До

> Очевидны иллюзорные феномены. А их иллюзорность - очевидна?


Вы о чём.





> Патиччасамуппада не соответствует реальности?...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не соответствует.


Жаль мало людей про это знают. Что учение Будды с т.з. прасангики ложно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы о чём.


Об иллюзорности.




> Жаль мало людей про это знают. Что ученеи Будды с т.з. прасангики ложно.


Жаль мало людей знают про Три поворота колеса Учения.

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Последние два могут быть названы мирскими не в смысле рода занятий, а в смысле отсутсвия постижения пустоты. То есть святой (арья) противопоставлен мирянину.


Зачем выдумывать лишние сущности без потребности? Говориться про мирские воззрения и воззрения буддистов. Внимательнее читайте тексты. вносить то, что там не подразумевается - довольно нехорошее свойство. Если вы вводите дополнительный термин - миряне, который имеет отношение к другой части учения, то будете вводить в заблуждение других. Ну и частично себя. Вдобавок тибетский термин mu stegs pa, подразумевает под собой не социальные группы, а как раз последователей не-буддийских школ. Попробуйте без новодела.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Понятие мирянин как тот кто находится в сансаре также правомочно поскольку такой термин есть - джигтенпа - мирской человек или человек сансарный в противопоставление арье.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Понятие мирянин как тот кто находится в сансаре также правомочно поскольку такой термин есть - джигтенпа - мирской человек или человек сансарный в противопоставление арье.


Только с этой точки зрения, но не с точки зрения - мирской=мирянин. То есть не с точки зрения того, какого воззрения придерживается

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мирянин больше противопоставляется монаху как понимается.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мирянин больше противопоставляется монаху как понимается.


Ага. Вот только у Dron немного другая игра терминами. Добавление лишнего значения, чем можно ввести собеседника в ступор, поскольку термин не подходящий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Жаль мало людей про это знают. Что учение Будды с т.з. прасангики ложно.


И кстати: вы называете достоверное познание иллюзорных феноменов истинным познанием? Или элементы (взаимо)заваисимого происхождения не относятся к иллюзорному?
Это у вас такая Mahāyāna? Думаю, Нагарджуна с вами бы не согласился.

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## До

> И кстати: вы называете достоверное познание иллюзорных феноменов истинным познанием? Или элементы (взаимо)заваисимого происхождения не относятся к иллюзорному?


Без контекста все эти вопросы не имеют смысла.




> Это у вас такая Mahāyāna? Думаю, Нагарджуна с вами бы не согласился.


Какая острая критика...

----------


## Dron

> Понятие мирянин как тот кто находится в сансаре также правомочно поскольку такой термин есть - джигтенпа - мирской человек или человек сансарный в противопоставление арье.





> То есть не с точки зрения того, какого воззрения придерживается


Именно с точки зрения воззрения. Арья- реализовавший воззрение, не обыватель по мышлению.
Такое противопоставление есть в Ламриме.

----------


## Dron

> Добавление лишнего значения,


Которое именно лишнее?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Которое именно лишнее?


Мирское воззрение по вашему равно мирянину.
тиртик и мирянин - разные понятия. Об этом также говориться в различных ламримах.
При том что с точки зрения воззрения, мирской последователь буддизма не равен последователю других религий, то есть тиртикам. Зачем вводить лишнее значение, не соответствующее тексту? джигтенпа - последователь мирских представлений, но не мирянин. Последователь чего-то и тот кто живет в миру - это разное.

Впрочем если вы ссылаетесь на ламрим, то будьте добры процитировать данный кусок оттуда. Пока видно голословное утверждение.

----------


## Dron

> Мирское воззрение по вашему равно мирянину.


Не социально, это понятно, да?



> тиртик и мирянин - разные понятия.


 Мирское божество- обыватель по уму, может быть и тиртхиком.



> При том что с точки зрения воззрения, мирской последователь буддизма не равен последователю других религий, то есть тиртикам.


Верно, но я говорил о "реализованном воззрении" об арье. С этой точки зрения и тиртхики и бодхисаттвы первых двух путей равны втом, что не арьи.



> Зачем вводить лишнее значение, не соответствующее тексту? джигтенпа - последователь мирских представлений,





> но не мирянин.


Пусть будет обыватель, легитимный термин, в Ламриме есть. У вас тоже не особо изящно получается - 


> имеет мирские представления, НО- не мирянин)





> Последователь чего-то и тот кто живет в миру - это разное


Этим вы повторяете уже сделанное мной разделение по критериям воззрение и соц. статус.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пусть будет обыватель, легитимный термин, в Ламриме есть. У вас тоже не особо изящно получается -


мирянином во всех традициях принято называть монахов. Поэтому ваше противопоставление мирян и арьев - оно несколько надуманно и деется что не совсем соответствует и ламриму. Цитату кстати я дождусь или нет? Или всё же считать что вы свои выдумки за истинное представление выдаете?




> Этим вы повторяете уже сделанное мной разделение по критериям воззрение и соц. статус.


Это разделение по соцстатусу не соответствует ламриму в плане воззрения. Если кто-то придерживается буддийского воззрения, значит он не придерживается обычных мирских представлений. Если он придерживается обычных мирских представлений (цепляясь за крайности), то не является буддистов по определению.

----------


## Dron

> ]мирянином во всех традициях принято называть монахов. Поэтому ваше противопоставление мирян и арьев - оно несколько надуманно и деется что не совсем соответствует и ламриму. Цитату кстати я дождусь или нет? Или всё же считать что вы свои выдумки за истинное представление выдаете?


Даже так?))) Ну, считайте, что это выдумки, мои, однако же вы не застрахованны от того, что они по чистой случайности могут совпасть с Ламримом?)))



> мирянином во всех традициях принято называть монахов


Термин "Мирские божества, хранители" знаком?





> Это разделение по соцстатусу не соответствует ламриму в плане воззрения.


Конечно нет, я не про такое деление и Ламрим писал, хорошо, что вы переспросили, прежде чем приписать мне не сказанное



> Если кто-то придерживается буддийского воззрения, значит он не придерживается обычных мирских представлений. Если он придерживается обычных мирских представлений (цепляясь за крайности), то не является буддистов по определению.


Как обозначить не -арьев, всех не -арьев и буддистов и тиртхиков, и богов и людей и нараков?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Даже так?))) Ну, считайте, что это выдумки, мои, однако же вы не застрахованны от того, что они по чистой случайности могут совпасть с Ламримом?)))


Хе. Это вы привели утверждение. Так что теперь и доказывайте его соответствие. Только не мешайте тиртиков и буддистов в одну кучу. Интересного не получится.




> Термин "Мирские божества, хранители" знаком?


Это не совсем в тему, поскольку опера немного другая. 




> Как обозначить не -арьев, всех не -арьев и буддистов и тиртхиков, и богов и людей и нараков?


Думайте. Но того деления, что уже есть на тиртиков и буддистов - вполне достаточно. Будь даже они миряне или не миряне.

----------


## Dron

> Хе. Это вы привели утверждение. Так что теперь и доказывайте его соответствие. Только не мешайте тиртиков и буддистов в одну кучу. Интересного не получится.


Я не говорил, что правильное соотнесение понятий должно прямо таки захватывать абсолютно каждого. А про Ламрим привел как совершенно очевидное, н требующее доказательств.






> Это не совсем в тему, поскольку опера немного другая.


Та же самая опера. Почему они "мирские"? 




> Думайте. Но того деления, что уже есть на тиртиков и буддистов - вполне достаточно. Будь даже они миряне или не миряне.


 Нет, даже в подклассе буддистов "бодхисаттвы" не достаточно такого деления. Там есть арья-бодхиставы и не-арья бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Та же самая опера. Почему они "мирские"? 
>  Нет, даже в подклассе буддистов "бодхисаттвы" не достаточно такого деления. Там есть арья-бодхиставы и не-арья бодхисаттвы.


Приводите утверждение, приводите и обоснование. С ссылкой на тексты только прошу. а тоу вас получится что не-арья-бодхисаттвы почти равны придерживающимся миских воззрений, то есть тиртикам. Что в общем то смешно. Согласно праджня-парамите мудрость появляется начиная с первого уровня, а не с уровня арьев

----------


## Dron

Теперь ясно, почему разногласия



> что не-арья-бодхисаттвы почти равны придерживающимся миских воззрений, то есть тиртикам. Что в общем то смешно.


Что значит "почти"? Абсолютно равны в том, что не-арьи, и абсолютно разнятся во многом остальном.




> Что в общем то смешно. Согласно праджня-парамите мудрость появляется начиная с первого уровня, а не с уровня арьев


С какого первого уровня? С первого пути Махаяны или с первой бхуми?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что значит "почти"? Абсолютно равны в том, что не-арьи, и абсолютно разнятся во многом остальном.


Обосновывайте тексами.




> С какого первого уровня? С первого пути Махаяны или с первой бхуми?


Бхуми с первого.

----------


## Dron

Бодхисаттва первого бхуми теперь не арья?

----------


## Dron

> что не-арья-бодхисаттвы почти равны придерживающимся миских воззрений, то есть тиртикам.


Не арья бодхисаттвы арьи? Нет. Тиртхики арьи? Тоже нет. Равны ли они в том, что не арьи-да.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Бодхисаттва первого бхуми теперь не арья?


Посмотрите что написано в ламриме про бодхисаттв. В частности какие уровни считаются чистыми или нет.
Я то могу и сутру процитировать. а вы ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не арья бодхисаттвы арьи? Нет. Тиртхики арьи? Тоже нет. Равны ли они в том, что не арьи-да.


Без обоснования текстами -  всё это только личное мнение

----------


## Dron

> Посмотрите что написано в ламриме про бодхисаттв. В частности какие уровни считаются чистыми или нет.
> Я то могу и сутру процитировать. а вы ?


А вы не поспешили резко сместить фокус с арья/ не арья на чистые/нечистые бхуми? Об них речи не было совсем.

----------


## Dron

> Без обоснования текстами -  всё это только личное мнение


Конечно. Давайте по шагам проверим, совпадают ли наши личные мнения
1) Согласны ли вы, что не-арья бодхисаттвы- не арьи?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вы не поспешили резко сместить фокус с арья/ не арья на чистые/нечистые бхуми? Об них речи не было совсем.


Неправда ваша. Речь уже была.
Это ваше высказывание противоречит тому. что было сказано ранее вами же. Будьте последовательны. :?
В вашем сообщение номер 156 говориться:




> Нет, даже в подклассе буддистов "бодхисаттвы" не достаточно такого деления. Там есть арья-бодхиставы и не-арья бодхисаттвы.


И это с учетом того, что мудрость бодхисаттв начинается только с первого уровня появляться согласно праджня-парамите. А не с того момента, когда принимаются соответствующие обязательства.

Праджня-парамита - сутра Самантабхадры.
Самантабхадра! Является ли мудрость путей собраний [последователей] мирских
[учений] соответствующей мудрости-праджне? Мудрость является тем, что находится на первом уровне
[бодхисаттв] и выше.

----------


## Dron

> Праджня-парамита - сутра Самантабхадры.
> Самантабхадра! Является ли мудрость путей собраний [последователей] мирских
> [учений] соответствующей мудрости-праджне? Мудрость является тем, что находится на первом уровне
> [бодхисаттв] и выше.


Правда моя. Первый уровень бодхисаттв у вас совпадает с первым путем Махаяны, или же это все-таки Первая Бхуми, не совпадающая с Первым путем Махаяны?) Или у вас с пути накопления сразу оказываются на Первой бхуми?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Правда моя. Первый уровень бодхисаттв у вас совпадает с первым путем Махаяны, или же это все-таки Первая Бхуми, не совпадающая с Первым путем Махаяны?) Или у вас с пути накопления сразу оказываются на Первой бхуми?


Во-первых не у меня, а в сутре.
Во-вторых в сутре говорилось про мирских последователей и собственно про мудрость бодхисаттв. И мудрость бодхисаттв показывается начиная с первого уровня. По моему там сказано достаточно ясно.
Теперь относительно не арья-бодхисаттв. С вашим цеплянием за слова можно сказать что не арья бодхисаттва вполне может быть арья-шраваком.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Во-первых не у меня, а в сутре.
> Во-вторых в сутре говорилось про мирских последователей и собственно про мудрость бодхисаттв. И мудрость бодхисаттв показывается начиная с первого уровня. По моему там сказано достаточно ясно.
> Теперь относительно не арья-бодхисаттв. С вашим цеплянием за слова можно сказать что не арья бодхисаттва вполне может быть арья-шраваком.


Если у индивидуума нет бодхичитты, но есть неконцептуальное постижение пустоты, то он точно не арья-бодхисаттва и вполне может быть арья-шраваком. Хотя, возможно, вас тут просто засыпало горой дефисов, и вы  не смогли их правильно расставить.



> начиная с первого уровня. По моему там сказано достаточно ясно.


)) Даже по-вашему- недостаточно ясно, не то что по-моему, иначе вы не добавляли бы туда свои комментарии в кавычках.

Все не вижу никак ответа, хотя ясность неимоверная, по вашему:




> И мудрость бодхисаттв показывается начиная с первого уровня.


 С первого уровня Махаяны, или с Первого Бхуми, или с обоих одновременно (если они идентичны), или вообще не показывается?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если у индивидуума нет бодхичитты, но есть неконцептуальное постижение пустоты, то он точно не арья-бодхисаттва и вполне может быть арья-шраваком. Хотя, возможно, вас тут просто засыпало горой дефисов, и вы  не смогли их правильно расставить.


1. Мудрость может быть концептуальной или неконцептуальной. И в первом случае и во втором она (согласно праджня-парамите) может считаться не-мирской, то есть превзошедшей мирские представления.
2. Относительно кавычек - где вы их увидели?
3. Давайте не будем переходить или пытаться переходить на личности, тем более что у вас есть некоторая путаница в используемых терминах и их сути.




> Все не вижу никак ответа, хотя ясность неимоверная, по вашему:
>  С первого уровня Махаяны, или с Первого Бхуми, или с обоих одновременно (если они идентичны), или вообще не показывается?


[/QUOTE] 

Еще раз повторяю - если приводите утверждение, то приводите и доказательство, в том числе и на основании текстов. Пока цитат из ламрима, о которых просил, так и не увидел.

----------


## До

Как можно доказать из ламрима, что _русское слово_ "мирянин" означает не-арьев?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как можно доказать из ламрима, что _русское слово_ "мирянин" означает не-арьев?


А это вы у Дрона спросите  :Smilie: 
Он пока не обосновал своих высказываний, несмотря на то, что просил про это не один раз. Ни одной цитаты из ламрима так и не увидел.

----------


## Dron

> 1. Мудрость может быть концептуальной или неконцептуальной. И в первом случае и во втором она (согласно праджня-парамите) может считаться не-мирской, то есть превзошедшей мирские представления.


Немирской по сходству с видением арьи, и мирской по сути, т.к. происходит в обозначающем уме



> 2. Относительно кавычек - где вы их увидели?


В посте 166, вставлено слово "бодхисаттв"



> 3. Давайте не будем переходить или пытаться переходить на личности, тем более что у вас есть некоторая путаница в используемых терминах и их сути.


Вы умудрились перейти сразу после своего же предложения не переходить, не теряя времени, как говорится, попусту




> Еще раз повторяю - если приводите утверждение, то приводите и доказательство, в том числе и на основании текстов. Пока цитат из ламрима, о которых просил, так и не увидел.





> —Это [изречение] отрицает достоверность зри-
> тельного и прочих мирских сознаний в отношении
> реальности, но не отрицает их достоверности в отно-
> шении всех объектов


Мирское сознание






> “Когда б [познание] мирское было достоверным,
> то и простые люди видели б реальность.
> Зачем тогда нужны были бы святые,
> и кто нуждался бы в Пути святых?!
> Не могут же профаны быть надежны,
> авторитетны [в постижении реальности]!”77».


ПРостые люди, профаны, обладающие мирским сознанием





> Вступивший в поток, однажды возвращающийся, не-
> возвращающийся, архат, пратьекабудда и бодхисаттва—
> тоже [лишь] мирские условные [обозначения].


Мирские обозначения, которые делают и монахи. Здесь мирское не противопоставляется монашеству


*



			
				То есть положение о существовании формы и
прочих [явлений] формулируется для мирских лю-
дей.
			
		

Если будем понимать мирских людей как соц. статус, то придем к абсурду, что с принятием монашества резко перестают делать обозначения*





> Иначе говоря, если не делать анализа, следует
> полагать единственно существующим [все], что обо-
> значается мирскими людьми.


То же самое, неужели монахам ничего нельзя обозначать?))





> Слово “превратны” не означает ничего иного, кроме
> того, что [они] “лишены самобытия” и возникают обуслов-
> ленно; не означает “не существует” в [обыденном] смысле


Далее тоже самое про "обыденное"





> Итак, мы не считаем, что обыденное сознание
> сильнее достоверного познания, объект которого—
> абсолютное, и что обыденное сознание опровергает
> это достоверное познание.


Никто не говорит, что монахи не обладают чувственным познанием, потому что здесь речь не об обывателях как противоположности монахам.





> Поэтому, у кого бы оно ни имелось, [мы] его
> называем «привычным в миру» или не-аналитичес-
> ким сознанием, не считая, однако, что оно присуще
> лишь мирянам, чьи умы не затронуты философией.


ТО есть "привычное в миру" шире, чем "принадлежащее исключительно мирянам нефилософам"





> А когда, освоив это воззрение—понимание отсут-
> ствия самобытия, прямо постигаем его, то избавля-
> емся от всех ложных восприятий самобытия, которо-
> го [в реальности] нет, и тогда, в непосредственном
> познании этой сущности явлений (chos-nyid), явле-
> ния (chos-can)—форма и прочее—не воспринимают-
> ся. *Поэтому в состоянии [непосредственного позна-
> ния] отсутствуют и то и другое—сущность и явления;
> следовательно, определение обоих—как сущности и
> ...


А вот это основание отнести и пребывающих на Первых двух путях Махаяны (не путать с Бхуми) к обывателям (не в соц. смысле!!), обладающим абсолютным познанием лишь по схожести.





> Здесь «независимость от другого» не означает
> независимости от причин и условий. «Другим» назы-
> вается субъект—обыденное (обозначающее) созна-
> ние.


А это определение свабхавы, так, встретилось.





> Реально не установленная, не являющаяся реальной
> сущностью форма и прочее не могут быть обнаруже-
> ны безошибочным сознанием [святого при ровном
> сосредоточении]; они обнаруживаются обыденным
> сознанием—субъектом, воспринимающим обманчи-
> вые [объекты]. Значит, это [сознание] является оши-
> бочным, омраченным неведением.


ПРотивопоставление сознания святого при сосредоточении и обывательского





> Ведь если бы безо-
> шибочное воззрение обреталось на основании опро-
> вержения при помощи [обыденного] «достоверного»
> познания, то [оно] обреталось бы и всеми заблудши-
> ми [философскими] школами266


Отнесение философов других школ к обладающими обыденным познанием, при том что многие из них были монахами.

----------


## Dron

> Вы что-то путаете. нечто не зависящее от причины и следствия, и существующее само по себе , суть - одно и то же. В чем вы видите принципиальное различие?


Вот цитата




> [Чандракирти] приводит ряд синонимов [свабхавы]:
> «То есть собственная сущность, самобытие, самостоя-
> тельность или независимость от другого...»
> 
> *Здесь «независимость от другого» не означает
> независимости от причин и условий. «Другим» назы-
> вается субъект—обыденное (обозначающее) созна-
> ние. Не обусловленное им—«независимое от другого».*
> Поэтому «самостоятельность»—это их индивиду-
> ...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Немирской по сходству с видением арьи, и мирской по сути, т.к. происходит в обозначающем уме


Введение лишнего не вполне приемлемого значения. То есть очередная ваша приписка без обоснования текстами.




> В посте 166, вставлено слово "бодхисаттв"


Поскольку в данной сутре разбиралась не вся махаяна, а то как должен действовать бодхисаттва, то термин "бодхисаттв подразумевался. Если вам не нравится, то попробуйте его оспорить. Но только опираясь на тексты сутр.




> Мирское сознание


В данном месте перевод довольно сомнителен. Страницу указать можете? Деется мне что говориться не про мирское сознание, а про сознание органов чувств. А это несколько другая категория.




> ПРостые люди, профаны, обладающие мирским сознанием


Цитата приведенная вами забавна. Вот только одна проблема. Под обычными словами (а там скорее всего используется именно этот термин, а не термин "мирское") можно подразумевать что угодно. Вплоть до ярлыков, используемых в логике, поскольку они также являются обычными обозначениями.




> Мирские обозначения, которые делают и монахи. Здесь мирское не противопоставляется монашеству


Вы сам термин можете отыскать на тибетском? Что-то подсказывает, что этот термин "tha snyad", который относится к просто обычным словам, а не какому-то особому "не-мирскому" языку.




> Если будем понимать мирских людей как соц. статус, то придем к абсурду, что с принятием монашества резко перестают делать обозначения


В текстах сутр и тантр говориться про мирское воззрение и воззрение превзошедшее мирское. Также говориться что оно может быть описано обычными словами, а не некими "мирскими".




> ПРотивопоставление сознания святого при сосредоточении и обывательского


Опять неувязка в терминах. В текстах говориться про *обычное сознание*, а не про обывательское.





> Отнесение философов других школ к обладающими обыденным познанием, при том что многие из них были монахами.


Наконец-то то дошли до обыденных способов познания, а не мирских.

----------


## Dron

> Введение лишнего не вполне приемлемого значения. То есть очередная ваша приписка без обоснования текстами.


Так лишнего или  не вполне приемлемого?






> В данном месте перевод довольно сомнителен. Страницу указать можете? Деется мне что говориться не про мирское сознание, а про сознание органов чувств. А это несколько другая категория.


Там говорится про чувственные сознания, которые вид мирского.





> Цитата приведенная вами забавна. Вот только одна проблема. Под обычными словами (а там скорее всего используется именно этот термин, а не термин "мирское") можно подразумевать что угодно. Вплоть до ярлыков, используемых в логике, поскольку они также являются обычными обозначениями.


Так и надо понимать. Тогда станет понятно, что мудрость по подобию (концептуальное понимание) - не мудрость по сути.






> Вы сам термин можете отыскать на тибетском? Что-то подсказывает, что этот термин "tha snyad", который относится к просто обычным словам, а не какому-то особому "не-мирскому" языку.


Здесь  речь не об особом языке, а ровно наоборот, что арья и другие обозначения- мирские, не соответствующие абсолютной истине






> В текстах сутр и тантр говориться про мирское воззрение и воззрение превзошедшее мирское. Также говориться что оно может быть описано обычными словами, а не некими "мирскими".


Это синонимы, в данном случае. 





> Опять неувязка в терминах. В текстах говориться про *обычное сознание*, а не про обывательское.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Наконец-то то дошли до обыденных способов познания, а не мирских.


Все синонимы, относящиеся к познанию не арьев. Универсальное противопоставление сакрального и профанного, небесного и земного, мира горнего и дольнего и как бы тот ни называлось еще есть и буддизме, просто там за критерий разграничения взято наличие/отсутствие неконцептуального постижения абсолютной истины. С одной стороны-арья, святой, с другой - обыватель, мирской человек и далее по списку. И чем лучше "обычное познание" мирского, не пойму. Будьте тогда последовательны в выведении полагаемого вами важным нюанса и переводите "Мирские охранители" как "обычные", либо, по вашей логике, придется им отнести себя к мирянам в соц. плане, прописать по месту жительства и получить ИНН.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так лишнего или  не вполне приемлемого?


По-вашему лишнее занчение может быть приемлемым, а не вполне приемлемое не может быть лишним ?




> Там говорится про чувственные сознания, которые вид мирского.


Обычного сознания, а не мирского. Это подмена термина переводчиком. И кстати не вполне корректная.




> Так и надо понимать. Тогда станет понятно, что мудрость по подобию (концептуальное понимание) - не мудрость по сути.


В праджня-парамите она называется мудростью, но загрязненной.




> Здесь  речь не об особом языке, а ровно наоборот, что арья и другие обозначения- мирские, не соответствующие абсолютной истине


Поскольку абсолютная истина по сути невыразима, от она превосходит и какие-либо обозначения. Если вы скажите, что у благородных есть обозначения для абсолютного уровня (абсолютной истины), то сразу вернемся к словам и символам. И вдобавок в тексте явно используется слово - обычные. Зачем туда добавлять то, что не используется с подменой слов вдобавок?




> Это синонимы, в данном случае.


С вашей точки зрения. Но не факт, что Чандракирти, Дигнага, Цонкапа и другие думают также.




> И чем лучше "обычное познание" мирского, не пойму.


Тем что чисто технически в тексте используется это значение. А додумывать и давать другое значение - это может потом привести и к искажению смысла (простейшее искажение - противопоставление монахов и мирян).




> Будьте тогда последовательны в выведении полагаемого вами важным нюанса и переводите "Мирские охранители" как "обычные", либо, по вашей логике, придется им отнести себя к мирянам в соц. плане, прописать по месту жительства и получить ИНН.


Для мирских охранителей или защитников как раз и используется слово мир в тибетском. Но для наименований - используется другое слово, которое принято переводить как обычные слова.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=filoleg;410105]


> По-вашему лишнее занчение может быть приемлемым, а не вполне приемлемое не может быть лишним ?


По моему, если нечто не вполне прриемлемо, то оно приемлемо частично. Т.е. в вашем предложении были выражена разные степени неприемлемости, противоречие, в общем.




> Обычного сознания, а не мирского. Это подмена термина переводчиком. И кстати не вполне корректная.


Корректная, если вообще подмена. Очень в тему.






> В праджня-парамите она называется мудростью, но загрязненной.


Так это все об одном и том же! 






> Поскольку абсолютная истина по сути невыразима, от она превосходит и какие-либо обозначения. Если вы скажите, что у благородных есть обозначения для абсолютного уровня (абсолютной истины),


У благородных (еще один синоним, спасибо) и у неблагородных есть обозначения для абсолютного уровня, но это не значит, что эти обозначения производятся во время непосредственно видения таковой



> то сразу вернемся к словам и символам. И вдобавок в тексте явно используется слово - обычные. Зачем туда добавлять то, что не используется с подменой слов вдобавок?


Когда говорят о синонимах, это не значит, что их нужно туда все добавить, через запятую. Это просто указание на синонимичность понятий в данном контексте.






> С вашей точки зрения. Но не факт, что Чандракирти, Дигнага, Цонкапа и другие думают также.


Есть две категории - арья и неарья. Существо обязательно должно попадать только в одну. Куда отнесете обладающего обычным, обыденным или мирским, или профанным или относительным познанием? Сколько из перечисленных - арьи?
Набор перечисленных терминов, использованных в Ламриме подтверждает мою точку зрения, да и по смыслу противоречий нет
и





> Тем что чисто технически в тексте используется это значение. А додумывать и давать другое значение - это может потом привести и к искажению смысла (простейшее искажение - противопоставление монахов и мирян).


А можно-ли пытаться понять, к какой категории относится использованное значени? Думаю, нужно, а то придется вводить третью категория - "не арья и не-не арья", соотнесенность которой с двумя предыдущими- НЕВЫРАЗИМА))






> Для мирских охранителей или защитников как раз и используется слово мир в тибетском. Но для наименований - используется другое слово, которое принято переводить как обычные слова.


В смысле? Что они защищают мир? Вы уверены?Тогда-немирские защитники чем заняты, или это пустая категория?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По моему, если нечто не вполне прриемлемо, то оно приемлемо частично. Т.е. в вашем предложении были выражена разные степени неприемлемости, противоречие, в общем.


Если память не изменяет то там есть такие термины как охватывание или что-то подобное. И не вполне означает тогда ограниченные условия использования. Вдобавок относительно логики Сакья Пандита говорил, что если совсем не анализировать то подойдёт всё что угодно... То есть некоторый уровень допуска присутствует в логике.




> Корректная, если вообще подмена. Очень в тему.


Именно подмена одного термина другим. Это некорректно.




> Так это все об одном и том же!


Загрязненная концепциями мудрость и незагрязненная об одном и том же. Говоря вашими словами - мирская мудрость равна мудрости арья.  :Smilie: 




> У благородных (еще один синоним, спасибо) и у неблагородных есть обозначения для абсолютного уровня, но это не значит, что эти обозначения производятся во время непосредственно видения таковой


То есть благородные использую обычные слова.  :Smilie: 




> Когда говорят о синонимах, это не значит, что их нужно туда все добавить, через запятую. Это просто указание на синонимичность понятий в данном контексте.


Обычные и мирские - в данном случае не синонимы, поскольку при дальнейшем анализе приводят к разным заключениям.




> Есть две категории - арья и неарья. Существо обязательно должно попадать только в одну.


Существо - да. познание - не факт. повторюсь, что мудрость может быть концептуальной, но соответствующей праджня-парамите, а может быть и неконцептуальной. Соответственно слова в данном случае являются *обычными* способами указания на объект. А мирские и не-мирские - это касается не слов, а представлений (мировоззрение).




> Набор перечисленных терминов, использованных в Ламриме подтверждает мою точку зрения, да и по смыслу противоречий нет


Набор терминов для начала надо сверить с тибетским. И если там есть соответствующие слова, то тогда перевод может подойти , а может и не подойти. Пример другого ламрима (Гампопы) показывает что можно использовать несколкьо отличающийся понятийный аппарат. Тем более что Борис иногда переводил дословно, нежели "по загадочному смыслу".




> А можно-ли пытаться понять, к какой категории относится использованное значени? Думаю, нужно, а то придется вводить третью категория - "не арья и не-не арья", соотнесенность которой с двумя предыдущими- НЕВЫРАЗИМА))


Про немыслимость, невыразимость и пр. - говорят и сутры и тантры.




> В смысле? Что они защищают мир? Вы уверены?Тогда-немирские защитники чем заняты, или это пустая категория?


Можно назвать защитниками, которые обладают еще мирским воззрением, поскольку не являются просветленными. Можно например назвать защитниками, пребывающими в миру. Можно назвать и защитниками мироздания. Это всё зависит от контекста. Но если есть слово 'jig rten, то это явное указание на "мир, мироздание". Всё упирается в контекст.

----------


## Dron

> Если память не изменяет то там есть такие термины как охватывание или что-то подобное. И не вполне означает тогда ограниченные условия использования. Вдобавок относительно логики Сакья Пандита говорил, что если совсем не анализировать то подойдёт всё что угодно... То есть некоторый уровень допуска присутствует в логике.


Ясно. Когда вы писали "не вполне приемлемо", смысл был "вполне неприемлемо."





> Именно подмена одного термина другим. Это некорректно.


Если у терминов разное значение. 





> Загрязненная концепциями мудрость и незагрязненная об одном и том же. Говоря вашими словами - мирская мудрость равна мудрости арья.


Прочитайте снова и убедитесь, что я писал про тождество загрязненой мудрости и мудрости по подобию.






> То есть благородные использую обычные слова.


Шок, не правда ли? Они и говорят то в основном для неблагородных, промеж себя им и так все ясно.






> Обычные и мирские - в данном случае не синонимы, поскольку при дальнейшем анализе приводят к разным заключениям.


Смотря какое значение подставить. Если изначально понимать как синонимы-что правомерно, то не приводят. Что такого ингерентного в термине "мирское", что заставляет понимать его только как "немонашеское", а  не как сансарное?





> Существо - да. познание - не факт.


 Факт, факт)))



> повторюсь, что мудрость может быть концептуальной, но соответствующей праджня-парамите,


Это называется мудрость по подобию. Является ли концептуальная мудрость по подобию познанием Арьи? Конечно, нет. Так что и Арья/ не-арья познании нет третьего варианта. что не отменяет огромной разницы между обывателем с мудростью по подобию и обывателем без таковой 


> Соответственно слова в данном случае являются *обычными* способами указания на объект


Они во всех случаях - обычные способы. 



> А мирские и не-мирские - это касается не слов, а представлений (мировоззрение).


Я никогда не говорил о наличии какого-то языка Арьев, даже наоборот.






> Набор терминов для начала надо сверить с тибетским.


И затем правильно соотнести понятия



> И если там есть соответствующие слова, то тогда перевод может подойти , а может и не подойти. Пример другого ламрима (Гампопы) показывает что можно использовать несколкьо отличающийся понятийный аппарат. Тем более что Борис иногда переводил дословно, нежели "по загадочному смыслу".


Если "загадочный смысл" для вас равен неопределенному, то вы ошибаетесь, я указываю на соотношение понятий в каждом случае, определяю, готов прояснить.
А если не равен, то данное выражение не несет уместного в данном контексте смысла и не должно нас занимать далее.





> Про немыслимость, невыразимость и пр. - говорят и сутры и тантры.


ПРо существование существ, которые не арьи и не мирские не говорят ни сутры, ни тантры.






> Можно назвать защитниками, которые обладают еще мирским воззрением, поскольку не являются просветленными.


Ну, а я о чем?)
[QUOTE]


> То есть Можно например назвать защитниками, пребывающими в миру. Можно назвать и защитниками мироздания.


Можно, тогда соотношение понятий поменяется, ведь Будды явно защищают мироздание, значит они мирские защитники. Мирские арья защитники.



> Это всё зависит от контекста.


Да, все зависит от контекста, разрешите повторить ваши слова.



> Но если есть слово 'jig rten, то это явное указание на "мир, мироздание". Всё упирается в контекст.


Верно. То есть приемлемы оба значения, но в соответственном контексте.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Смотря какое значение подставить. Если изначально понимать как синонимы-что правомерно, то не приводят. Что такого ингерентного в термине "мирское", что заставляет понимать его только как "немонашеское", а  не как сансарное?


Когда делается тот или иной перевод, надо соотноситься не только с первичным значением термина, но и с тем в какой среде переносимый термин будет использоваться. С этой точки зрения термин "мирской" на просторах РФ может быть отнесен и к "не-монашеству". И поскольку тогда надо вносить достаточно много разъяснений, сносок и примечаний в текст, то лучше сразу подбирать более корректный термин, а не использовать тот, который может быть истолкован неправильно.




> Факт, факт)))


Неа. Не факт.




> Если "загадочный смысл" для вас равен неопределенному, то вы ошибаетесь, я указываю на соотношение понятий в каждом случае, определяю, готов прояснить. А если не равен, то данное выражение не несет уместного в данном контексте смысла и не должно нас занимать далее.


Термин, который позволяет вводить неопределенность и сомнение при толковании, не является хорошим средством в изложении материала. И по сути не будет приемлем в анализе.




> Ну, а я о чем?)


Вы процитировали только часть, а не весь ответ. Полный ответ:
Можно назвать защитниками, которые обладают еще мирским воззрением, поскольку не являются просветленными. Можно например назвать защитниками, пребывающими в миру. Можно назвать и защитниками мироздания. Это всё зависит от контекста. Но если есть слово 'jig rten, то это явное указание на "мир, мироздание". Всё упирается в контекст. 




> Можно, тогда соотношение понятий поменяется, ведь Будды явно защищают мироздание, значит они мирские защитники. Мирские арья защитники.


Вот еще одна неувязка на основании некорректно используемой терминологии.  :Smilie: 




> Верно. То есть приемлемы оба значения, но в соответственном контексте.


'jig rten и  tha snyad - разные слова по сути и объектам, которые обозначают. Первое относится собственно к миру, второе - к словам и обычным обозначениям. Подменять одно другим без специальной оговорки - значит отходить от того, что первично хотел передать автор. Поэтому лучше использовать при tha snyed значение -обычные слова, а мир оставить миру. И возможных логических ошибок и неувязок будет гораздо меньше.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=filoleg;410127] 


> С этой точки зрения термин "мирской" на просторах РФ может быть отнесен и к "не-монашеству".


Так он и на просторах Тибета может быть так же отнесен



> И поскольку тогда надо вносить достаточно много разъяснений, сносок и примечаний в текст, то лучше сразу подбирать более корректный термин, а не использовать тот, который может быть истолкован неправильно.


Можно и так, а можно сначала подробно объяснить. Тем более что в теме про пустоту довольно много терминов, где подробного объяснения не избежать. Дело вкуса.



Неа. Не факт.






> Термин, который позволяет вводить неопределенность и сомнение при толковании, не является хорошим средством в изложении материала. И по сути не будет приемлем в анализе.


Если у кого-то возникает неопределенность, он либо проясняет ее вопросами, либо ругает термин. Дело вкуса


Вы процитировали только часть, а не весь ответ. Полный ответ:
[QUOTE]


> Можно назвать защитниками, которые обладают еще мирским воззрением, поскольку не являются просветленными. Можно например назвать защитниками, пребывающими в миру. Можно назвать и защитниками мироздания. Это всё зависит от контекста.


Это соответствует первой половине моего ответа



> Но если есть слово 'jig rten, то это явное указание на "мир, мироздание". Всё упирается в контекст.


ТОгда и арьи  не арьи будут защитниками мира. То есть я согласен с этим.







> Вот еще одна неувязка на основании некорректно используемой терминологии.


Вроде связалось все.






> 'jig rten и  tha snyad - разные слова по сути и объектам, которые обозначают. Первое относится собственно к миру, второе - к словам и обычным обозначениям. Подменять одно другим без специальной оговорки - значит отходить от того, что первично хотел передать автор.Поэтому лучше использовать при tha snyed значение -обычные слова, а мир оставить миру. И возможных логических ошибок и неувязок будет гораздо меньше.


Конечно, вы правы, ведь я уже писал 50 раз в этой теме про различие по соц. признаку и признаку наличие /отсутствие мудрости. Это и была специальная оговорка. 
Да, и как вы могли определить подмену, если не было объяснения контекста!?) 
Буквы-то в словах одинаковы!




> Поэтому лучше использовать при tha snyed значение -обычные слова, а мир оставить миру. И возможных логических ошибок и неувязок будет гораздо меньше.


ПРимер такой неувязки, в моем исполнении

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если у кого-то возникает неопределенность, он либо проясняет ее вопросами, либо ругает термин. Дело вкуса


Может быть. Хотя и Дигнага, и Дхармакирти. Да и Сакья Пандита - пытались таки избежать двусмысленности в своих текстах




> Это соответствует первой половине моего ответа


Вы взяли из цитаты только то, что захотели ,но не весь ответ. то есть подогнали ответ под свой запрос, удалив часть ответа. Охватывание опять неполное  :Smilie: 




> Вроде связалось все.


В вашем варианте рассуждений здесь возможна неувязка.




> Да, и как вы могли определить подмену, если не было объяснения контекста!?) Буквы-то в словах одинаковы!


В тибетском - разные  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Может быть. Хотя и Дигнага, и Дхармакирти. Да и Сакья Пандита - пытались таки избежать двусмысленности в своих текстах


А кто не пытается избежать?





> Вы взяли из цитаты только то, что захотели ,но не весь ответ. то есть подогнали ответ под свой запрос, удалив часть ответа. Охватывание опять неполное


Вы поняли, что при разном смысле "мирского" Будда может попадать или, соответственно, не попадать в категорию "мирские защитники"? Речь исключительно об этом была.






> В вашем варианте рассуждений здесь возможна неувязка.


У не знакомых с универсальным, а не специфически буддийским делением святое/мирское. Возможна, а-то.






> В тибетском - разные


Можно цитату из Ламрима, которую я исказил путем подставления неправильного по контексту смысла? Или вы просто говорите о такой возможности, потенциальной опасной угрозе, так сказать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно цитату из Ламрима, которую я исказил путем подставления неправильного по контексту смысла? Или вы просто говорите о такой возможности, потенциальной опасной угрозе, так сказать?


Я говорю про возможность, а не конкретно про вас. 
Простейшие варианты неудачных терминов - мирское, самосущее. И то и другое может приводить к неправильному пониманию. То есть само использование термина мирское сознание (хотя говориться про просто сознание, rnam par shes pa  или rnam shes. слово мир здесь отсутствует), самосущее (Сергей Хос привел несколкьо различных терминов, которые могут так трактоваться в зависимости от контекста, но их буквальный перевод и суть также различны) и пр.

----------


## Dron

> Я говорю про возможность, а не конкретно про вас. 
> Простейшие варианты неудачных терминов - мирское, самосущее. И то и другое может приводить к неправильному пониманию. То есть само использование термина мирское сознание (хотя говориться про просто сознание, rnam par shes pa  или rnam shes. слово мир здесь отсутствует), самосущее (Сергей Хос привел несколкьо различных терминов, которые могут так трактоваться в зависимости от контекста, но их буквальный перевод и суть также различны) и пр.


То есть может привести к неправильному, а может и к правильному.
К неправильному пониманию приводят не неудачные термины, а незнание их определения.
Приведите удачный аналог термина "самосущее", раз уж речь о нем зашла, тем более, что это в тему.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> К неправильному пониманию приводят не неудачные термины, а незнание их определения.
> Приведите удачный аналог термина "самосущее", раз уж речь о нем зашла, тем более, что это в тему.


Если термины зависят от контекста, то автор должен таки сперва описать область, в которой применимы те или иные термины ,и только потом оперировать ими. Что кстати делается в Цеме Сакья Пандиты. Там начинается как раз с проверки приемлемости тех или иных определений объекта.
Одно из определений объекта, данное Сакья Пандитой, то что устанавливается посредством собственных характеристик (но это дословный перевод того, что Сергей указал как на один из синонимов объекта, rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa), нечто обособленное, что может быть постигнуто верным познанием. 
Примерно так.

----------


## Dron

> Одно из определений объекта, данное Сакья Пандитой, то что устанавливается посредством собственных характеристик (но это дословный перевод того, что Сергей указал как на один из синонимов объекта, rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa), нечто обособленное, что может быть постигнуто верным познанием. 
> Примерно так.


Вы же приводите *определение термина*.



> Приведите удачный аналог *термина* "самосущее"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы же переводите определение термина.


Я перевожу значение собственно термина, а не урезанного до нельзя его варианта.
Вот в частности санскритский эквивалент некоторых тибетских терминов, приведенных Хосом:
rang dbang du grub pa - svairIsiddhi
rang gi mtshan nyid kyis grub pa - svalakSaNa-siddhi; svalakSaNasiddha
ngo bo nyid kyi grub pa - svabhAvatA-siddhi; *svabhAvatAsiddha

И если вместо этого приводить урезанный вариант, то ошибки избежать будет трудно.

----------

Дондог (03.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Я перевожу значение собственно термина, а не урезанного до нельзя его варианта


Термин не есть его определение, даже и урезанное.




> Простейшие варианты неудачных терминов


 Так здесь речь о чем шла? О неудачных терминах или неудачных определениях? Если о терминах



> Приведите удачный аналог термина "самосущее"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так здесь речь о чем шла? О неудачных терминах или неудачных определениях? Если о терминах


Это зависит от того, что вы понимаете под самусущим

----------


## Dron

> Это зависит от того, что вы понимаете под самусущим


Когда вы писали о неудачности термина, вы же имели представление, что он обозначает? Так вот, в свете этого представления, приведите удачный. Или он вообще неудачный, вне зависимости от контекста, любого?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Когда вы писали о неудачности термина, вы же имели представление, что он обозначает? Так вот, в свете этого представления, приведите удачный. Или он вообще неудачный, вне зависимости от контекста, любого?


На мой взгляд - очень неудачный термин. Такие термины как объект, обособленный объект, как то, что постигается верным познанием, то, что устанавливается посредством собственных характеристик - более удачные варианты.

----------


## Dron

По какому критерию определяется удачность/неудачность термина?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На мой взгляд - очень неудачный термин. Такие термины как объект, обособленный объект, как то, что постигается верным познанием, то, что устанавливается посредством собственных характеристик - более удачные варианты.


Объект - это все же yul, наверное.
А самосущее - не понимаю, что тут плохого. Это же "существующее (устанавливаемое) на основе самости", как ее ни понимай. И опять же, отсюда смысловой выход на дхарма-найратмию. По-мойму все нормально.

----------


## До

"Самости", "самосущее" - так буддизм и превращается в непонятную заумь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Объект - это все же yul, наверное.
> А самосущее - не понимаю, что тут плохого. Это же "существующее (устанавливаемое) на основе самости", как ее ни понимай. И опять же, отсюда смысловой выход на дхарма-найратмию. По-мойму все нормально.


Объектом иногда считается yul, иногда don (такое тоже встретить можно).
Что же касается самосущего как "устанавливаемого на основании самости" (хотя сам термин можно по-разному воспринимать), то где самость во фразе rang mtshan nyid kyis grub pa ? Там говориться только про собственные характеристики, а самость как-то не особо подразумевается. Этот термин вы взяли как самосущее. Хотя из того списка наиболее близким значением будет только "ngo bo nyid kyis grub pa".

Получаем, что целый букет терминов переводится с очень большим допуском. А это как-то не особо хорошо. Так что по-моему урезать цепочку терминов, заменяя одним словом, которое вдобавок только приблизительно подходит - не совсем корректно

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По какому критерию определяется удачность/неудачность термина?


Про это, и в частности про то, почему данный термин и термин мирское крайней неудачны, уже писал. Посмотрите внимательно. Но если кратко - если термин позволяет потом получить сомнение (неопределенность), сомнительное толкование текста и пр. - он не будет корректным/удачным/приемлемым

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Самости", "самосущее" - так буддизм и превращается в непонятную заумь.


Любая наука с ее специфической терминологией - непонятная заумь для тех, кто не желает освоить соответствующую систему понятий.

И кстати, слово "самосущий" встречается в вашей любимой БСЭ:
Идеалистический С. видит в чувственной деятельности некую самостоятельную и *самосущую* сферу сознания.
Так что, даже по вашим меркам, вполне легальное русское слово.

----------

Дондог (03.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получаем, что целый букет терминов переводится с очень большим допуском. А это как-то не особо хорошо.


То же самое получаем и если попытаемся соотнести базовую терминологию на санскрите и тибетском. Например:

ngo bo - *svabhava* 1) essence, nature, character, attribute, identity, entity, intrinsic / central / essential nature
rang bzhin - *svabhava* 1) nature, fundamental / inherent / ultimate nature, essence

И кстати, "самобытие", "самосущее" - почти дословный перевод svabhava. Так что, ИМХО, все норм.

----------


## Dron

> Про это, и в частности про то, почему данный термин и термин мирское крайней неудачны, уже писал. Посмотрите внимательно. Но если кратко - если термин позволяет потом получить сомнение (неопределенность), сомнительное толкование текста и пр. - он не будет корректным/удачным/приемлемым


А как вы можете оценивать корректность применения термина "самосущее" в Ламриме, если ни одно из приведенных вами определений не верно в данном контексте?

----------


## До

> Любая наука с ее специфической терминологией - непонятная заумь для тех, кто не желает освоить соответствующую систему понятий.


Было бы круто, еслиб всё было русскими словами в русском буддизме.




> И кстати, слово "самосущий" встречается в вашей любимой БСЭ: Идеалистический С. видит в чувственной деятельности некую самостоятельную и *самосущую* сферу сознания. Так что, даже по вашим меркам, вполне легальное русское слово.


Оно там означает тоже самое что и у вас? Или вы просто о наборе букв, мол типа в русском языке тоже используются такие буквы?




> И кстати, "самобытие", "самосущее" - почти дословный перевод svabhava. Так что, ИМХО, все норм.


Это и есть калька с санскрита сва+бхава - само+сущий/бытиё.

В русском языке слово "самосущий" означает - _несотворённый_ (хар-ка Бога).

----------


## Dron

> В русском языке слово "самосущий" означает - _несотворённый_ (хар-ка Бога).


 Уже не только это.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В русском языке слово "самосущий" означает - _несотворённый_ (хар-ка Бога).


Почему тогда не говорят просто "несотворенный", а уточняют - "самосущий"?
Мне думается, потому, что "несотворенный" и значит "имеющий причины своего бытия в самом себе" = сва+бхавный = само+сущий/бытийный.
Так что это не просто калька, а именно перевод по смыслу.

И кстати, попытка ограничить в переводе слова лишь теми значениями, которые они в этом языке имеют - заведомо тупиковая стратегия, особенно когда дело касается переводов буддийских текстов. Просто не существует необходимого объема словарного материала, неизбежно придется придавать словам не совсем свойственные им значения или создавать неологизмы.
А читателям придется осваивать терминологию, если они хотят что-то понять.

----------


## До

> Мне думается, потому, что "несотворенный" и значит "имеющий причины своего бытия в самом себе" = сва+бхавный = само+сущий/бытийный. Так что это не просто калька, а именно перевод по смыслу.


Т.е. слово "природа" и слово "себя" по смыслу переводится на русский язык как "несотворённый"?..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. слово "природа" и слово "себя" по смыслу переводится на русский язык как "несотворённый"?..


Что-то вы путаете. Откуда вдруг взялась "природа"?

----------


## До

> Что-то вы путаете. Откуда вдруг взялась "природа"?


Одно из значений слоова _свабхава_.




> То же самое получаем и если попытаемся соотнести базовую терминологию на санскрите и тибетском. Например:
> 
> ngo bo - *svabhava* 1) essence, nature, character, attribute, identity, entity, intrinsic / central / essential nature
> rang bzhin - *svabhava* 1) nature, fundamental / inherent / ultimate nature, essence
> 
> И кстати, "самобытие", "самосущее" - почти дословный перевод svabhava. Так что, ИМХО, все норм.


Боже какой я путальщик.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Одно из значений слоова _свабхава_.
> Боже какой я путальщик.


Ну, с таким подходом вы с тем же успехом могли бы предположить, что слово "центральный" и слово "себя" по смыслу переводится на русский язык как "несотворённый".

ngo bo - svabhava 1) essence, nature, character, attribute, identity, entity, intrinsic / central/ essential nature

----------

Дондог (03.06.2011)

----------


## До

> Ну, с таким подходом вы с тем же успехом могли бы предположить, что слово "центральный" и слово "себя" по смыслу переводится на русский язык как "несотворённый".
> 
> ngo bo - svabhava 1) essence, nature, character, attribute, identity, entity, intrinsic / central/ essential nature


Нельзя так сделать с моим подходом, потому что слово "центральный" часть фразы "_intrinsic / central / essential nature_" (и опять какая-то _природа_.) Хотя, вам лучше знать мой подход.

Да и вообще, конечно никто и никогда свабхаву _природой_ не переводит, это очень редкое значение, восновном это _несотворённость Бога_ - идеально подходит к буддийскому контексту раскрывая подлинный смысл Дхармы.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как вы можете оценивать корректность применения термина "самосущее" в Ламриме, если ни одно из приведенных вами определений не верно в данном контексте?


Данный перевод ламрима я не рассматриваю. На мой взгляд он несколько перегружен различными вещами. Сам же изучал и в какой-то мере следую ламриму Гампопы. Вдобавок вы уверены, что правильно трактуете согласно ламриму самосущее? Если уверены, то попытайтесь обосновать. С мирскими вещами пока что накладка уже была.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И кстати, "самобытие", "самосущее" - почти дословный перевод svabhava. Так что, ИМХО, все норм.


Только в случае одного определения - ngo bo nyid kyis grub. В остальных случаях про свабхаву не говориться. И про самость не говориться (тем более что под самостю больше подходит bdag)

----------


## Dron

> Одно из значений слоова _свабхава_.
> 
> 
> 
> Боже какой я путальщик.


Путаник. "Путальщик" более на профессию походит. Типа валяния шерсти, или катания ваты.

----------


## Dron

> Данный перевод ламрима я не рассматриваю. На мой взгляд он несколько перегружен различными вещами. Сам же изучал и в какой-то мере следую ламриму Гампопы. Вдобавок вы уверены, что правильно трактуете согласно ламриму самосущее? Если уверены, то попытайтесь обосновать.* С мирскими вещами пока что накладка уже была*.





> Можно цитату из Ламрима, которую я исказил путем подставления неправильного по контексту смысла? Или вы просто говорите о такой возможности, потенциальной опасной угрозе, так сказать?





> Я говорю про возможность, а не конкретно про вас.


Теперь вы говорите конкретно про мое понимание Ламрима, надеюсь? (который не читали)
Так скорее укажите на накладку, пока звезды не сместились, а то обратно будет про "возможность".
Я уверен, что грамотно трактую самосущее, тем более, что приводил определение, цитировал. Что у вас вызывает сомнение?
Кроме того, судить о Ламриме Цонкапы по Ламриму Гампопы довольно... скажем,-смело. Там могут быть разные взгляды просто.

----------


## Dron

"Драгоценное украшение освобождения"



> Чем же является душа явлений? Известное как “явления” - это воспринимаемый внешний объект и воспринимающий внутренний ум. И почему же это названо “явлением”? Потому что это содержит самоопределяющую характеристику.


Это более приемлемый перевод на русский, по вашему)? Переводить самосущее "душой", да еще применительно к материальным объектам? Пойдите, расскажите русскоговорящему, что он, оказывается, изначально видит вокруг себя какие-то души явлений, и что это должно быть ему близко и понятно, "душа" ведь.

----------


## Dron

Ламрим Гампопы представляет воззрение Мадхъямаки сватантрики относительно существующего? Пишет о том, что относительные явления устанавливаются силой собственных характеристик.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Теперь вы говорите конкретно про мое понимание Ламрима, надеюсь? *(который не читали)*


А теперь вы передергиваете.
Что я написал?



> Данный перевод ламрима я не рассматриваю. На мой взгляд он несколько перегружен различными вещами. Сам же изучал и в какой-то мере следую ламриму Гампопы. Вдобавок вы уверены, что правильно трактуете согласно ламриму самосущее? Если уверены, то попытайтесь обосновать. С мирскими вещами пока что накладка уже была.


Это подразумевает что его я читал. А не то, что взял и в руки и сразу положил на полку.
Теперь посмотрим дальше. Вы написали:




> А как вы можете оценивать корректность применения термина "самосущее" в Ламриме, если ни одно из приведенных вами определений не верно в данном контексте?


Я отвечал на этот вопрос. И ваша личность тут была не при чем. Но вы начинаете сводить к ней. (*Теперь вы говорите конкретно про мое понимание Ламрима, надеюсь?*)




> Я уверен, что грамотно трактую самосущее, тем более, что приводил определение, цитировал. Что у вас вызывает сомнение?


А теперь попробуйте такой же прием не на основании ламрима, а на основании сутр. Любой ламрим является вторичным текстом.




> Кроме того, судить о Ламриме Цонкапы по Ламриму Гампопы довольно... скажем,-смело. Там могут быть разные взгляды просто.


Вы опять передергиваете высказывание.
Повторяю то, что написал я :



> Данный перевод ламрима я не рассматриваю. На мой взгляд он несколько перегружен различными вещами. Сам же изучал и в какой-то мере следую ламриму Гампопы. Вдобавок вы уверены, что правильно трактуете согласно ламриму самосущее? Если уверены, то попытайтесь обосновать.


Где тут сказано про оценку одного ламрима другим? Нигде. Вдобавок вы в очередной раз пытаетесь уйти от прямого ответа на поставленный вопрос, из чего получается, что ответа вы предоставить не можете.

Фраза *Вдобавок вы уверены, что правильно трактуете согласно ламриму самосущее? Если уверены, то попытайтесь обосновать.* достаточно ясно показывает, что было задано по крайней мере два вопроса. На один вы ответили (считаете что понимаете самосущее в ламриме правильно). На второй (необходимость приведения обоснования) ответить не смогли.
Так что получатся что в вашем случае есть проблема с самосущим, не совсем точным пониманием термина мирское применительно к некоторым высказываниям ламрима, ну а также - передергивания и попытка уйти от прямого ответа с использованием первичных текстов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это более приемлемый перевод на русский, по вашему)? Переводить самосущее "душой", да еще применительно к материальным объектам?


Превосходно. Вы не владеете терминологией на тибетском языке. Неправильно поняв, вы решили что некое самосущее еще и душой называется  :Smilie: 
По Сакья Пандите объектом считается то, что постигается верным познанием. под душой явлений, насколько помню подразумевалась сущность явлений (ngo bo, bdag). Далее по тексту как раз рассматривается это. Вы похоже к тому же запутались в терминологии. И не стоит выдергивать слова из контекста.




> Пойдите, расскажите русскоговорящему, что он, оказывается, изначально видит вокруг себя какие-то души явлений, и что это должно быть ему близко и понятно, "душа" ведь.


Почитайте внимательно тот отрывок Драгоценного украшения освобождения. А пожелания оставьте.
Перед этим сказано



> Если придерживаться [воззрения] о постоянстве и единстве личности, то это является пристрастием и привязанностью к “я” и “душе”, что и называется душой, или умом личности.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ламрим Гампопы представляет воззрение Мадхъямаки сватантрики относительно существующего? Пишет о том, что относительные явления устанавливаются силой собственных характеристик.


Это одно из определений объекта. Причем не только у Гампопы ,но и у Сакья Пандиты. Сергей привел это как один из синонимов самосущего, что в принципе не очень соответствует самой фразе. rang mtshan nyid gyis grub pa - устанавливается благодаря собственным характеристикам.

----------


## Dron

> А теперь вы передергиваете.
> Что я написал?
> 
> 
> Это подразумевает что его я читал. А не то, что взял и в руки и сразу положил на полку.
> Теперь посмотрим дальше. Вы написали:


Тогда почему среди приведенных вами определений самосущего не было такового из ЛР Цонкапы?






> Я отвечал на этот вопрос. И ваша личность тут была не при чем. Но вы начинаете сводить к ней. (*Теперь вы говорите конкретно про мое понимание Ламрима, надеюсь?*)


ТО есть у меня не было проблем с неправильным использованием слова "мирское" и вы этого никогда не писали? 




> А теперь попробуйте такой же прием не на основании ламрима, а на основании сутр. Любой ламрим является вторичным текстом.


Если нечто разумно, то будь это хоть 50 ричным, не имеет значения. Хоть в кубе.







> Фраза *Вдобавок вы уверены, что правильно трактуете согласно ламриму самосущее? Если уверены, то попытайтесь обосновать.* достаточно ясно показывает, что было задано по крайней мере два вопроса. На один вы ответили (считаете что понимаете самосущее в ламриме правильно). На второй (необходимость приведения обоснования) ответить не смогли.


До попуститесь же. Второй- не вопрос, а предложение, которое было принято, я так и ожидаю до сих пор, на что вы изволите обратить внимание, что у вас вызывает сомнение. Видимо, здесь в своем необоснованном энтузиазме я похож на таксиста, который УЖЕ приехал в Сочи. А Олимпиада только через 3 года. Хотелось бы ошибаться.



> Так что получатся что в *вашем случае есть проблема с самосущим, не совсем точным пониманием термина мирское* применительно к некоторым высказываниям ламрима, ну а также - передергивания и попытка уйти от прямого ответа с использованием первичных текстов.


В третий раз, где такое неточное понимание? Марс опять в зените, видимо, или что там в астрологии. ГДЕ ОНО? Укажите. 
И предлагаю сначала с Ламримами определиться, а то мы имеем феномен смены темы, сбивания прицела, так сказать)

----------


## Dron

> Превосходно. Вы не владеете терминологией на тибетском языке. Неправильно поняв, вы решили что некое самосущее еще и душой называется


ПРо душу не я решил, а переводчик Ламрима Гампопы



> По Сакья Пандите объектом считается то, что постигается верным познанием. под душой явлений, насколько помню подразумевалась сущность явлений (ngo bo, bdag). Далее по тексту как раз рассматривается это. Вы похоже к тому же запутались в терминологии.


Смотрите, сейчас вы увидите трюк с гарантией. Он заключается в том, что вы не сможете (если сразу все увидите на два-три хода) ответить на вопрос, не требующий дополнительной информации к той. которой уже владеете, или увидите несостоятельность претензий (через два-три хода):
Я запутался в терминологии. Какой из терминов я ошибочно отождествил с каким?







> Почитайте внимательно тот отрывок Драгоценного украшения освобождения. А пожелания оставьте.
> Перед этим сказано


Смысл отрывка мне ясен, и считаю его верным, претензии к сочетанию "душа объектов", да и то, такие претензии не к переводчику, а к тем, кто выступает за мифическое неусложнение перевода, а ссылается на вышеуказанное, как на пример.

----------


## Dron

> Это одно из определений объекта. Причем не только у Гампопы ,но и у Сакья Пандиты. Сергей привел это как один из синонимов самосущего, что в принципе не очень соответствует самой фразе. rang mtshan nyid gyis grub pa - устанавливается благодаря собственным характеристикам.


Устанавливается благодаря собственным характеристикам, которые существуют независимо от этого установления, независимо=*существуют** самостоятельно* по отношению к этому установлению= * само* *суще*.

----------


## Нико

ИМХО, "душа" (атман) согласно буддизму -- нечто единичное, независимое и вечное. Три характеристики. Объект отрицания в низших будд. школах. "Самобытие" -- это нечто гораздо более сложное и тонкое, отрицается только в прасангике. "Бессамостность" личности и объектов в разных будд. школах трактуется по-разному.

----------


## До

Быть объектом, это вид зависимости (_аламбана-пратьяя_). Следовательно, невозможно _установить_ "независимые" от установления характеристики объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом. А быть объектом, это значит познаваться. Нельзя ведь познать непознаваемое. Если их нельзя установить, то их нельзя и обсуждать. Но так как характеристики устаналиваются, то это _не_ значит, что они не _независимые_ (не самосущие), а значит, что определение с ошибкой.

----------


## Dron

> Быть объектом, это вид зависимости (_аламбана-пратьяя_). Следовательно, невозможно _установить_ "независимые" от установления характеристики объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом. А быть объектом, это значит познаваться. Нельзя ведь познать непознаваемое. Если их нельзя установить, то их нельзя и обсуждать. Но так как характеристики устаналиваются, то это _не_ значит, что они не _независимые_ (не самосущие), а значит, что определение с ошибкой.


 ТОгда ответьте, как быть уверенным что познание не есть творение объекта? Я могу переформулировать , если неясно.

----------


## До

> ИМХО, "душа" (атман) согласно буддизму -- нечто единичное, независимое и вечное.


В _прасангичеком_ буддизме?




> Три характеристики. Объект отрицания в низших будд. школах.


Приподнимем их чуть-чуть с низших до низких?




> "Самобытие" -- это нечто гораздо более сложное и тонкое, отрицается только в прасангике.


Чем позднее, тем более правильно понимается учение Будды?

----------


## Нико

> Быть объектом, это вид зависимости (_аламбана-пратьяя_). Следовательно, невозможно _установить_ "независимые" от установления характеристики объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом. А быть объектом, это значит познаваться. Нельзя ведь познать непознаваемое. Если их нельзя установить, то их нельзя и обсуждать. Но так как характеристики устаналиваются, то это _не_ значит, что они не _независимые_ (не самосущие), а значит, что определение с ошибкой.


А Вы не задавались вопросом о том, что сознание, устанавливающее эти характеристики, может быть ошибочным? Тогда всё увязывается. 

А какое определение, по-Вашему, с ошибкой?

----------


## До

> А Вы не задавались вопросом о том, что сознание, устанавливающее эти характеристики, может быть ошибочным? Тогда всё увязывается.


"_Ошибочное сознание_", это что такое? Что-то навроде "у нас в стране живёт не тот народ"?




> А какое определение, по-Вашему, с ошибкой?


То в котором характеристики существуют независимо от установления.

----------


## Dron

Неясно, да?)))

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=До;410347
Чем позднее, тем более правильно понимается учение Будды?[/QUOTE]
 Сложно сказать. Вы бы свое понимание преподнесли как опровержение этого, или подтверждение?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> "_Ошибочное сознание_", это что такое? Что-то навроде "у нас в стране живёт не тот народ"?


Так "не тот народ"везде живёт, по-моему... Не тока "у нас в стране"....






> То в котором характеристики существуют независимо от установления.


Расплывчато.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;410355][QUOTE]


> Так "не тот народ"везде живёт, по-моему... Не тока "у нас в стране"....


Ответ противоречит и сутре и тантре. Сутре- ум другого не известен, тантре- ясно, почему.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;410356][QUOTE=Нико;410355]


> Ответ противоречит и сутре и тантре. Сутре- ум другого не известен, тантре- ясно, почему.


Ответ не противоречит 4БИ. Не противоречит теории верного познания. Не противоречит и тантре, т.к. мы изначально не просветлены.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;410358][QUOTE=Dron;410356]


> Ответ не противоречит 4БИ. Не противоречит теории верного познания. Не противоречит и тантре, т.к. мы изначально не просветлены.


Если ответ не противоречит сутре, то вы ясновидящая, отличаете бодхисаттв от всех остальных. Давно такое за Вами водится?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;410360][QUOTE=Нико;410358]


> Если ответ не противоречит сутре, то вы ясновидящая, отличаете бодхисаттв от всех остальных. Давно такое за Вами водится?


При чем здесь это? Я не говорила про арья-бодхисаттв, только про обычных сансарических сущесв. Вот к ним это и относится.... Ответ на уровне сутры.... Вы же сами все прекрасно знаете, зачем передергиваете?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда почему среди приведенных вами определений самосущего не было такового из ЛР Цонкапы?


Потому что определениями из ламрима Цонкапы я не пользуюсь. Впрчоем можно посмотреть и тибетский текст, что для меня намного проще.




> ТО есть у меня не было проблем с неправильным использованием слова "мирское" и вы этого никогда не писали?


То есть у вас были проблемы с использованием этого слова и я это писал. Но к данному месту это отношения не имеет.




> Если нечто разумно, то будь это хоть 50 ричным, не имеет значения. Хоть в кубе.


Вот это определение тоже в принципе разумно:* объект - это то ,что осознается умом.* Но при этом ошибочно.
Так что разумность не является должным основанием. Приводите сутры и более ранние чем ламрим Цонкапы источники.




> До попуститесь же. Второй- не вопрос, а предложение, которое было принято, я так и ожидаю до сих пор, на что вы изволите обратить внимание, что у вас вызывает сомнение. Видимо, здесь в своем необоснованном энтузиазме я похож на таксиста, который УЖЕ приехал в Сочи. А Олимпиада только через 3 года. Хотелось бы ошибаться.


Я уже несколько раз прописывал свои сомнения по разным моментам. Поищите.




> В третий раз, где такое неточное понимание? Марс опять в зените, видимо, или что там в астрологии. ГДЕ ОНО? Укажите. 
> И предлагаю сначала с Ламримами определиться, а то мы имеем феномен смены темы, сбивания прицела, так сказать)


Тема то как раз не особо меняется  :Smilie: 
Начнем снова с мирского и соответствующей цитаты из ламрима Цонкапы (с указанием части текста на тибетском языке для проверки)? Или с самосущего с указанием опять-таки места в тибетском для проверки? Ламрим Цонкапы у меня есть на тибетском. Так что просто укажите (в переводе ссылке ведь даются с примерной нумерацией страниц) номера страниц и текст на русском (про самосущее, про мирское... может и еще что-то найдется  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ПРо душу не я решил, а переводчик Ламрима Гампопы


Но термин вам не понравился, хотя что под ним подразумевалось вы не стали искать  :Smilie: 




> Я запутался в терминологии. Какой из терминов я ошибочно отождествил с каким?


Обычное и мирское. Самосущее и по-моему объект.




> Смысл отрывка мне ясен, и считаю его верным, претензии к сочетанию "душа объектов", да и то, такие претензии не к переводчику, а к тем, кто выступает за мифическое неусложнение перевода, а ссылается на вышеуказанное, как на пример.


можно было сказать - сущность объекта ,природа объекта. Разница была бы невелика. А вводить термин, который скорее относиться к другой опере и позволяет появиться сомнениям - тут разница больше

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Устанавливается благодаря собственным характеристикам, которые существуют независимо от этого установления, независимо=*существуют** самостоятельно* по отношению к этому установлению= * само* *суще*.


В определении нет - *которые существуют независимо от этого установления*. Не надо додумывать то, про что не говориться и что может подразумеваться с вашей точки зрения. Вдобавок самосуще не равно самосущему. По крайней мере с точки зрения русского языка. Первое показывает качество, а второе показывает сам объект. Тогда вместо самосущего можно было бы смело говорить "объект", что устраняло бы некоторые сомнения. Поэтому добавление термина, который позволяет сомнение - тут на совести переводчика

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;410404][QUOTE=Dron;410360]


> При чем здесь это? Я не говорила про арья-бодхисаттв, только про обычных сансарических сущесв. Вот к ним это и относится.... Ответ на уровне сутры.... Вы же сами все прекрасно знаете, зачем передергиваете?


В который раз- ум другого не познать, принадлежность других к сансаре-  проекция, ложное с точки зрения сутры познание.

----------


## Dron

> То есть у вас были проблемы с использованием этого слова и я это писал. Но к данному месту это отношения не имеет.


Какие?  Я хочу избавиться от них, помогите.






> Вот это определение тоже в принципе разумно:* объект - это то ,что осознается умом.* Но при этом ошибочно.
> Так что разумность не является должным основанием. Приводите сутры и более ранние чем ламрим Цонкапы источники.


Для чего? И разумность для меня= безошибочность, точнее.





> Я уже несколько раз прописывал свои сомнения по разным моментам. Поищите.


На все вы получили ответы.





> Тема то как раз не особо меняется


Она не может измениться без вашего участия. Если ход не сделан, за вас его никто не сделает.




> Начнем снова с мирского и соответствующей цитаты из ламрима Цонкапы (с указанием части текста на тибетском языке для проверки)? Или с самосущего с указанием опять-таки места в тибетском для проверки? Ламрим Цонкапы у меня есть на тибетском. Так что просто укажите (в переводе ссылке ведь даются с примерной нумерацией страниц) номера страниц и текст на русском (про самосущее, про мирское... может и еще что-то найдется  ).


Отличное предложение. Ответьте только- сколько из приведенных мной цитат вы сверяли с оригиналом? Ни одной, верно?

----------


## Dron

> Но термин вам не понравился, хотя что под ним подразумевалось вы не стали искать


Самосущее и подразумевалось. Термин мне понравился, мне вообще все нравится, только нелепо его выставлять в качестве примера эффективного перевода.






> Обычное и мирское.


Термин "мирское познание" встречается и в переводе Б. Ерохина.







> можно было сказать - сущность объекта ,природа объекта. Разница была бы невелика. А вводить термин, который скорее относиться к другой опере и позволяет появиться сомнениям - тут разница больше


У вас среди знакомых есть эталон разницы, который консультирует вас где она велика, где нет?
У меня вот не появилось сомнений. Я - читатель. У читателя не появилось сомнений.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;410424][QUOTE=Нико;410404]


> В который раз- ум другого не познать, принадлежность других к сансаре-  проекция, ложное с точки зрения сутры познание.


Зачем тогда было учение о 4БИ? О страдальцах в шести мирах? Я не указываю ни на кого пальцем, заметьте.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какие?  Я хочу избавиться от них, помогите.


Уже не раз было показано. Перечитайте тему. Повторяться в очередной раз смысла не вижу, если читать не хотите.




> Для чего? И разумность для меня= безошибочность, точнее.


Опять-таки какая разумность? Разумность с точки зрения обычных представлений, разумность с точки зрения логики? 
Собственно разумность означает обладание разумом ,но никак не безошибочность.




> а все вы получили ответы.


Не получил, поскольку вы постоянно пытаетесь уходить от прямых ответов.




> Она не может измениться без вашего участия. Если ход не сделан, за вас его никто не сделает.


Мной были сделаны ходы. Ответов от вас не получил.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Самосущее и подразумевалось. Термин мне понравился, мне вообще все нравится, только нелепо его выставлять в качестве примера эффективного перевода.


Подразумевался просто объект. Зачем приписывать то, чего нет в тексте - не ясно.




> У вас среди знакомых есть эталон разницы, который консультирует вас где она велика, где нет?
> У меня вот не появилось сомнений. Я - читатель. У читателя не появилось сомнений.


Это не аргумент (типа я читатель и не получил сомнений). Это скорее может показать отсутствие привычки анализировать.
Что же касается моих знакомых, то среди них достаточно лиц, которые будут сперва сверять с исходным текстом, прежде чем говорить нравиться  - ненравится или вводить лишние слова.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отличное предложение. Ответьте только- сколько из приведенных мной цитат вы сверяли с оригиналом? Ни одной, верно?


1. Не передергивайте в очередной раз. Я предложил когда это сделать? Перед этим вы указывали откуда взята цитата? Нет.
2. Вы приводили слишком мало фраз и не указывали источник цитаты (место где в тибетском тексте мне надо что-то посмотреть). Смысл сверять то, что вы написали, особенно если учесть, что про самосущее Цонкапа не писал даже в тексте заметок относительно украшения мадхьямаки, составленного Шантаракшитой? Конечно можно скачать ламрим Цонкапы на русском, чтобы сверить с оригиналом, но что-то подобное некоторое время назад уже делали.

Так что либо диалог идет корректно и вы перестаете передергивать и дописывать уточнения (когда очередная нестыковка получается), либо диалог можно остановить, за отсутствием у вас должной основы для его проведения (в том числе и основания в виде сутр).

----------


## До

> Какие? Я хочу избавиться от них, помогите.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Уже не раз было показано. Перечитайте тему. Повторяться в очередной раз смысла не вижу, если читать не хотите.


Это неотъемлемая природа _дискуссии_ кое с кем - подскок с переворотом и приземление снова на тот же самый вопрос. И так можно прыгать до бесконечности.

Меня лично тут интересует как можно оспаривать _очевидное_ (кто такие _миряне_). Это фирменный стиль высшей школы?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это неотъемлемая природа _дискуссии_ с Dronом - подскок с переворотом и преземление снова на тот же самый вопрос. И так можно прыгать до бесконечности пока собеседник не устанет.
> Меня лично тут интересует как можно оспаривать _очевидное_ (кто такие _миряне_). Это фирменный стиль высшей школы?


А что спорить? Спорить пока не о чем, поскольку Дрон пока не апеллирует ни к сутрам ,ни к тибетскому тексту ламрима Цонкапы (только к переводу, да и то  - в соответствии с его, Дроном, пониманием, а не тем, что есть по факту).
Ну а в мирском он уже запутался слегка. Впрочем попытка оправдать подмену одного значения другим, с переходом от ясного толкования к приводящему к сомнениям - это забавный стиль. Но ошибочный.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;410437][QUOTE=Dron;410424]


> Зачем тогда было учение о 4БИ? О страдальцах в шести мирах? Я не указываю ни на кого пальцем, заметьте.


Для Вашего счастья.

----------


## Dron

> Подразумевался просто объект. Зачем приписывать то, чего нет в тексте - не ясно.


"Душа" у Б. Ерохина - просто объект, верно?






> Это не аргумент (типа я читатель и не получил сомнений). Это скорее может показать отсутствие привычки анализировать.


А почему это не может показать отсутствие сомнений в результате анализа, т.е. обоснованное отсутствие?

----------


## Dron

> 1. Не передергивайте в очередной раз. Я предложил когда это сделать? Перед этим вы указывали откуда взята цитата? Нет.
> 2. Вы приводили слишком мало фраз и не указывали источник цитаты (место где в тибетском тексте мне надо что-то посмотреть). Смысл сверять то, что вы написали, особенно если учесть, что про самосущее Цонкапа не писал даже в тексте заметок относительно украшения мадхьямаки, составленного Шантаракшитой? Конечно можно скачать ламрим Цонкапы на русском, чтобы сверить с оригиналом, но что-то подобное некоторое время назад уже делали.
> 
> Так что либо диалог идет корректно и вы перестаете передергивать и дописывать уточнения (когда очередная нестыковка получается), либо диалог можно остановить, за отсутствием у вас должной основы для его проведения (в том числе и основания в виде сутр).


 Я вот целиком не понял, вот весь пост, к чему это написано, вместо того, чтобы просто признаться, что сверки не было. Это что, катастрофа какая-то, вселенский позор? Нет. 
Не сверяли. Потому что я не указал источник. Я виноват. Я виноват, что не указал. И теперь пожинаю плоды.
[QUOTE]слишком мало фраз
Больше 5-ти. А сколько надо?

----------


## Dron

> Так что либо диалог идет корректно и вы перестаете передергивать и дописывать уточнения (когда очередная нестыковка получается),


Я веду диалог корректно и 48 раз предлагаю привести пример нестыковки, хоть одной, которые, с ваших слов, то случаются у меня весьма часто, то вообще не случаются .

----------


## Dron

> Это неотъемлемая природа _дискуссии_ кое с кем - подскок с переворотом и приземление снова на тот же самый вопрос. И так можно прыгать до бесконечности.


Ни у чего нет неотъемлемой природы- возможно, это знание поможет вам перестать выполнять акробатические трюки в зАвисе и ответить, как же вы различаете познание и творение объекта.

----------


## До

> Ни у чего нет неотъемлемой природы- возможно,


У свабхавы есть.




> это знание поможет вам перестать выполнять акробатические трюки в зАвисе и ответить, как же вы различаете познание и творение объекта.


Где я это различаю? Вопрос из ниоткуда в никуда, без контекста — не имеет смысла.

----------


## Dron

> Где я это различаю? Вопрос из ниоткуда в никуда, без контекста — не имеет смысла.


Ваше предыдущее сообщение на эту тему- не контекст? Извините, не знал.
Таки не различаете познание и воображение?

----------


## До

> Ваше предыдущее сообщение на эту тему- не контекст? Извините, не знал.
> Таки не различаете познание и воображение?


Я не писал в этом треде про творения объектов. Не писал про различие познания и воображения.

----------


## Dron

Сообщение от До  
Б


> ыть объектом, это вид зависимости (аламбана-пратьяя). Следовательно, невозможно установить "независимые" от установления характеристики объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом. А быть объектом, это значит познаваться. Нельзя ведь познать непознаваемое. Если их нельзя установить, то их нельзя и обсуждать. Но так как характеристики устаналиваются, то это не значит, что они не независимые (не самосущие), а значит, что определение с ошибкой.


ТОгда ответьте, как быть уверенным что познание не есть творение объекта? Я могу переформулировать , если неясно.

----------


## До

> ТОгда ответьте, как быть уверенным что познание не есть творение объекта? Я могу переформулировать , если неясно.


"Тогда" когда? Причем тут "творение объекта", каким боком? Если я про это не говорил, то почему мне "тогда" вопрос?

----------


## Dron

> быть объектом, это вид зависимости (аламбана-пратьяя). Следовательно, невозможно установить "независимые" от установления характеристики объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом. А быть объектом, это значит познаваться. Нельзя ведь познать непознаваемое. Если их нельзя установить, то их нельзя и обсуждать.


,
*быть объектом воображения, это вид зависимости . Следовательно, невозможно установить "независимые" от воображения характеристики воображаемого объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом воображения. А быть объектом воображения, это значит воображаться. Нельзя ведь вообразить невоображаемое. Если их нельзя вообразить, то их нельзя и обсуждать.*  
Как отличаете познание от воображения? Все заявленные принципы просто декларация, применимая и к воображаемому.

----------


## До

> ,
> *быть объектом воображения, это вид зависимости . Следовательно, невозможно установить "независимые" от воображения характеристики воображаемого объекта. Так как они не могут быть объектом воображения. А быть объектом воображения, это значит воображаться. Нельзя ведь вообразить невоображаемое. Если их нельзя вообразить, то их нельзя и обсуждать.*  
> Как отличаете познание от воображения? Все заявленные принципы просто декларация, применимая и к воображаемому.


Это не мои слова, не надо так нагло лгать.

----------


## Dron

Это мои слова)) Я показал справедливость высказанных вами тезисов и в отношении воображаемого, отсюда и вопрос, как вы различаете эти два.
Да, уж)))
Вам и не стыдно, наверное, за приписывание лжи, да?)

----------


## До

> Это мои слова)) Я показал справедливость высказанных вами тезисов и в отношении воображаемого, отсюда и вопрос, как вы различаете эти два.
> Да, уж)))


Если вы это утверждаете, то вам и доказывать.




> Вам и не стыдно, наверное, за приписывание лжи, да?)


Стыдно выдавать свои слова за чужие - лжесвидетельство.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Душа" у Б. Ерохина - просто объект, верно?


Не верно. Читайте внимательно. Там несколько раз про это говориться и достаточно ясно.
Относительно объекта или явления у Бориса сказано:
*Содержащее определяющие характеристики называется явлением.*




> А почему это не может показать отсутствие сомнений в результате анализа, т.е. обоснованное отсутствие?


Потому что эта оценка субъективна и может иметь значение только для анализирующей личности. Но если в анализ закралась ошибка, личность может ее и не заметить (особенно если принимает за основание разумность, которую приравнивает к безошибочности).




> Я веду диалог корректно и 48 раз предлагаю привести пример нестыковки, хоть одной, которые, с ваших слов, то случаются у меня весьма часто, то вообще не случаются .


О какой корректности может быть речь, если при определении обычных выражений вы начинаете апеллировать к т.н. мирским защитникам? Это некорректно. Далее. Нестыковки вам уже приводили (относительно мирского). Вы их упорно не замечаете.




> Больше 5-ти. А сколько надо?


Для начала не надо язвить. Это умеют все. Вопрос не в количестве фраз, а в том что не указан источник для проверки.

----------


## Dron

> Не верно. Читайте внимательно. Там несколько раз про это говориться и достаточно ясно.


Вас спрашивали ранее:

 Сообщение от Dron  



> Самосущее и подразумевалось. Термин мне понравился, мне вообще все нравится, только нелепо его выставлять в качестве примера эффективного перевода.





> Подразумевался просто объект. Зачем приписывать то, чего нет в тексте - не ясно.


Так что же душа? Не объект и не самосущее, а что тогда?




> Относительно объекта или явления у Бориса сказано:
> *Содержащее определяющие характеристики называется явлением.*


Но это не про душу.






> Потому что эта оценка субъективна и может иметь значение только для анализирующей личности. Но если в анализ закралась ошибка, личность может ее и не заметить (особенно если принимает за основание разумность, которую приравнивает к безошибочности).


А если не принимает?





> О какой корректности может быть речь, если при определении обычных выражений вы начинаете апеллировать к т.н. мирским защитникам?


Корректно апеллирую. Докажите обратное. 



> Нестыковки вам уже приводили (относительно мирского). Вы их упорно не замечаете.


Вы прсто пытаетесь присвоить ярлык некоррекности, обоснований то нет.





> Для начала не надо язвить. Это умеют все. Вопрос не в количестве фраз, а в том что не указан источник для проверки.


Все умеют язвить, указав количество приведенных фрагментов? Получается, не все, я так точно не умею.

----------


## Dron

> Стыдно выдавать свои слова за чужие - лжесвидетельство.


Извините, что вам почудилось лжесвидетельство (!?))) Я же там написал, в скобках ЭТО НЕ МОИ СЛОВА, СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВУЮ!, да?))

----------


## До

> Извините, что вам почудилось лжесвидетельство (!?))) Я же там написал, в скобках ЭТО НЕ МОИ СЛОВА, СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВУЮ!, да?))


Мне не чудится. Вы цитировали мою фразу в которой некоторые слова почему-то оказались совсем не теми, что я говорил. Плюс, потом вы у меня требуете объяснения новой, улучшенной фразы. Это подразумевает, что автор нового утверждения _как будто бы_ я.
Лучше бы извинились вместо того, чтоб по привычке доказывать, что черное это белое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так что же душа? Не объект и не самосущее, а что тогда?


Подумайте. В тексте сказано достаточно ясно и не один раз.




> Но это не про душу.


Это про объект.




> А если не принимает?


Надо проверять логикой и текстами. По крайней мере такую последовательность рекомендовал любимый вами Цонкапа.

Однако вами сказано:



> Для чего? И разумность для меня= безошибочность, точнее.


Хотите отказаться от своих слов?  :Smilie: 




> Корректно апеллирую. Докажите обратное.


Приведите отрывок текста ламрима на тибетском языке. Тогда и обсудим. А заодно посмотрите что означает мирской защитник и пр. В частности посмотрите используемую в Тибете терминологию, а не российские интерпретации.




> Вы прсто пытаетесь присвоить ярлык некоррекности, обоснований то нет.


Обоснования уже были показаны. Подмена терминологии также у вас показана уже была. Обосновать свое мнение сутрами и цитатами из ламрима с указанием мест в тексте - опять-таки не удосужились. То ест ьполучается, что вы приводите утверждение, которое не можете обосновать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "_Ошибочное сознание_", это что такое?


'khrul-she, deceptive cognition - A cognition that takes a phenomenon's mode of existence that it makes appear -- namely, an appearance of its seemingly true existence -- to be the phenomenon's actual mode of existence. The deceptive cognition may be either accurate or distorted with respect to the appearance it makes of the superficial truth of what the phenomenon conventionally is.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 'khrul-she, deceptive cognition - A cognition that takes a phenomenon's mode of existence that it makes appear -- namely, an appearance of its seemingly true existence -- to be the phenomenon's actual mode of existence. The deceptive cognition may be either accurate or distorted with respect to the appearance it makes of the superficial truth of what the phenomenon conventionally is.


Поправка - 'khrul she*s* или 'khrul pa'i shes pa

----------

Сергей Хос (07.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=До;410700]


> Мне не чудится. Вы цитировали мою фразу в которой некоторые слова почему-то оказались совсем не теми, что я говорил


.
Это моя фраза, там смысл другой, и слова другие. Он похожа на вашу по построению, но и только. 
Теперь вы с жаром доказываете, что нет, ваша это фраза)))))))))))))))))))))
И чего я хотел по -вашему? Приписать вам глупость? Причем что фраза-то полностью верна. Чудеса в решете цитирую вас, но слова и смысл другие. Но цитирую. ПРиписываю глупость, а фразы верные.
Вопрос был - если у вас воображение и познание одинаково соответствуют приведенным критерием, чем же они тогда различаются. 
 [
ПРедлагаю вам извиниться за обвинения во лжи и лжесвидельстве
Или уж наплюйте на всякие извинения и начинайте сечь кнутом всякого, кто наступит на вашу тень, логики примерно столько-же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поправка - 'khrul she*s* или 'khrul pa'i shes pa


shes, конечно. копипастнул неудачно.

Вот, собственно, об этом я и сообщал уважаемому До: The deceptive cognition may be either accurate or distorted

На что получил ответ:



> Короче говоря, в прасангике: верное познание - ложное. Ложное - верное. А чёрное, случайно, не белое?


Странный, конечно, вывод. По крайней мере для представителя Mahāyāna.

----------

Дондог (08.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Надо проверять логикой и текстами. По крайней мере такую последовательность рекомендовал любимый вами Цонкапа.


5т Проверено, логикой. Вами не проверено ни логикой ни текстами, верно?



> Однако вами сказано:
> 
> 
> Хотите отказаться от своих слов?


Вы про разумность? Я не буду вычислять смысловые нюансы, а просто оставлю "безошибочность".




> Приведите отрывок текста ламрима на тибетском языке. Тогда и обсудим. А заодно посмотрите что означает мирской защитник и пр. В частности посмотрите используемую в Тибете терминологию, а не российские интерпретации.


В 5 т нет отрывков с упоминанием мирских защитников.






> Обоснования уже были показаны. Подмена терминологии также у вас показана уже была. Обосновать свое мнение сутрами и цитатами из ламрима с указанием мест в тексте - опять-таки не удосужились. То ест ьполучается, что вы приводите утверждение, которое не можете обосновать.


Были показаны ваши мнения, ни логики ни ссылок на тексты не было. Я могу развеить ваши сомнения при помощи логики, а не мнений.

----------


## Dron

> Мне не чудится..  Вы цитировали мою фразу в которой некоторые слова почему-то оказались совсем не теми, что я говорилПлюс, потом вы у меня требуете объяснения новой, улучшенной фразы. Это подразумевает, что автор нового утверждения _как будто бы_ я.


Хармс отдыхает.

Рассказ так и можно назвать:
"Мне не чудится.."

----------


## Dron

Различение существующего и самосущего



> —Вообще, в сочинениях наставника (Чандракир-
> ти) есть много таких обозначений, как «природа»
> (свабхава) или «собственная сущность», применяе-
> мых к относительному. Но в этом [случае приписы-
> вание свабхавы] соответственным объектам —всем
> индивидам и явлениям—это принятие данных вещей
> как не обусловленных рассудком: существующих
> объективно, самостоятельно. Объект такого умозре-
> ния—самостоятельное существование вещей—сле-
> ...


стр 163 а-164а
стр125 б126а

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 5т Проверено, логикой. Вами не проверено ни логикой ни текстами, верно?


Опять передергиваете? Ваши высказывания проверены логикой на абсурдность. И проверены текстами, как не совпадающие с ними. Не надо передергивать, особенно если у вас нет аргументов.




> Вы про разумность? Я не буду вычислять смысловые нюансы, а просто оставлю "безошибочность".


А нечего вычислять. Вы привели высказывание от которого теперь пытаетесь отказаться.




> В 5 т нет отрывков с упоминанием мирских защитников.


Вот теперь отходите от другого примера, к которому апеллировали.




> Были показаны ваши мнения, ни логики ни ссылок на тексты не было. Я могу развеить ваши сомнения при помощи логики, а не мнений.


Мои мнения были с цитатами из ламрима Гампопы, сутр праджня-парамиты. Теперь вы считаете, что они не оттуда, поскольку сами проверить не можете. Не передергивайте. У меня сомнения только в отношении вашего понимания. И так как вы уже отказываетесь от второго своего высказывания (о мирских защитниках и разумности), то возможно и остальные ваши высказывания будут также исчезать.

Переставайте передергивать. Это не очень хороший стиль ведения диалога.

----------


## Dron

> Ваши высказывания проверены логикой на абсурдность. И проверены текстами, как не совпадающие с ними.


Указывать где это произошло, вы не будете, разумеется? Лучше пятьсот раз написать, что я неправ, и где-то в тумане, в горах, в одному вам известном месте зарыты мои ошибки, и только вы знаете это место? Чем один раз указать пост?)






> А нечего вычислять. Вы привели высказывание от которого теперь пытаетесь отказаться.


От разумности? Если она у вас не совпадает с безошибочностью, то конечно, отказываюсь, в пользу безошибочности. Ведь разумным, при конкретных обстоятельтсвах, может выглядеть то, что при дальнейшей проверке окажется полным бредом. А если разумность означает полную установленность разумом,верным познанием то не отказываюсь, о чем изначально речь у меня и шла.





> Вот теперь отходите от другого примера, к которому апеллировали.


Все до единого примеры в силе.






> Мои мнения были с цитатами из ламрима Гампопы, сутр праджня-парамиты. Теперь вы считаете, что они не оттуда, поскольку сами проверить не можете.


Я  не считаю, что они не оттуда, с чего вы взяли?



> У меня сомнения только в отношении вашего понимания. И так как вы уже отказываетесь от второго своего высказывания (о мирских защитниках и разумности), то возможно и остальные ваши высказывания будут также исчезать.


Мирские защитники в силе (каламбур)

----------


## До

> Извините, что вам почудилось
> 			
> 		
> 
> Мне не чудится.





> Мне не чудится..
> 			
> 		
> 
> Хармс отдыхает. Рассказ так и можно назвать: "Мне не чудится.."


Почему-то опять изменился мой текст в цитировании - появилось многоточие где его небыло. Вы, конечно, ни при чём?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Указывать где это произошло, вы не будете, разумеется? Лучше пятьсот раз написать, что я неправ, и где-то в тумане, в горах, в одному вам известном месте зарыты мои ошибки, и только вы знаете это место? Чем один раз указать пост?)


Посмотрите внимательно всю ветку. Несоответствия неоднократно указывал.




> От разумности? Если она у вас не совпадает с безошибочностью, то конечно, отказываюсь, в пользу безошибочности. Ведь разумным, при конкретных обстоятельтсвах, может выглядеть то, что при дальнейшей проверке окажется полным бредом. А если разумность означает полную установленность разумом,верным познанием то не отказываюсь, о чем изначально речь у меня и шла.


Забавно. Вы опять пытаетесь отойти от того, что сказали. Но теперь вводите дополнения. Вот только снова с русским языком не лады. Разумность означает наличие разума, но никак не установленность чего-либо посредством верного познания. Так что ваше дополнение опять не подходит.




> Все до единого примеры в силе.


Снова не угадали. Из-за того, что вы стали придерживаться неоднозначно трактуемого термина, примеры становятся неподходящими.




> Я  не считаю, что они не оттуда, с чего вы взяли?


Ваши слова:



> Были показаны ваши мнения, ни логики ни ссылок на тексты не было. Я могу развеить ваши сомнения при помощи логики, а не мнений.


К слову сказать о вашем понимании разумности... В последнем вашем дополнении не устанавливается снова охватывание. Из разумности не следует безошибочность. Соответственно данное ваше утверждение также не приемлемо, поскольку содержит возможность ошибки.

----------


## Dron

> Посмотрите внимательно всю ветку. Несоответствия неоднократно указывал.


На все, похожее на указание на соответствие вы получили ответы рамках этой же ветки.





> Забавно. Вы опять пытаетесь отойти от того, что сказали. Но теперь вводите дополнения. Вот только снова с русским языком не лады. Разумность означает наличие разума, но никак не установленность чего-либо посредством верного познания. Так что ваше дополнение опять не подходит.


Это дополнение опционное, принимайте/не принимайте, мне все равно. Себе его оставьте, я говорю про безошибочность.






> Снова не угадали. Из-за того, что вы стали придерживаться неоднозначно трактуемого термина, примеры становятся неподходящими.


Из множества значений-применяем нужное-вот рецепт успеха , все сразу станет подходящим. ПРивести никаких текстов, что "мирское"- неуместно как синоним не-арьи- вы не можете, или что любой другой из приведенных синонимов неуместен- тоже не можете, их нет, таких текстов. Все что вы здесь написали- ваше мнение, как переводчика.





> Ваши слова:
> Были показаны ваши мнения, ни логики ни ссылок на тексты не было. Я могу развеить ваши сомнения при помощи логики, а не мнений.


Да, вы правы, это мои слова,они в силе.
Я вам привел отрывок про различение самосущего и сущего. Все ли ясно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На все, похожее на указание на соответствие вы получили ответы рамках этой же ветки.


В рамках этой темы я получил возможность увидеть то как вами подменяются термины без должного основания. При этом попытка апеллировать к текстам у вас была только в конце темы.




> Это дополнение опционное, принимайте/не принимайте, мне все равно. Себе его оставьте, я говорю про безошибочность.


Не принимается, поскольку любое дополнение должно хоть как-то входить в довод, не делая его противоречивым. Ваше "опционное" дополнение делает его противоречивым и указывает на неполное охватывание. То есть на то, что довод не может быть истинным на 100 %. А он либо истинен, либо нет.




> Из множества значений-применяем нужное-вот рецепт успеха , все сразу станет подходящим.


См. выше. Новоделы не должны вступать в противоречие с тем что есть. Вдобавок даже нововведения в терминологии мало согласовывать с БСЭ, надо еще согласовывать с тем что есть так сказать в исходнике. Вы этого практически не сделали, да и не хотите делать (как видно на том, что понимать текст того же Гампопы у вас не получается, хотя язык там достаточно ясный, даже в переводе Бориса)




> ПРивести никаких текстов, что "мирское"- неуместно как синоним не-арьи- вы не можете, или что любой другой из приведенных синонимов неуместен- тоже не можете, их нет, таких текстов.


Цонкапа в своем тексте использовал термин - "обычные". обычный и стандартный термин когда говориться про слова или обозначения. соответственно говоря что нет таких текстов, которые сравнивают обычное и сверх-обычное - вы их просто не знаете, поскольку не хотите знать. А термин "обычное" (не мирское, поскольку мирское приводит к противоречиям и лишним противпоставлениям в логике) используется как раз в трактатах по философии, логике и пр.
Но это не укладывается в ваши представления и фантазии.




> Все что вы здесь написали- ваше мнение, как переводчика.


Всё что вы написали - ваше мнение как читателя, не более того. Вдобавок читателя, который периодически путается в терминологии, поскольку владеет терминологией, языком, логикой - достаточно слабо. 




> Да, вы правы, это мои слова,они в силе.


Они не в силе. Полностью моя фраза звучала так:
Были показаны ваши мнения, *ни логики ни ссылок на тексты не было*. Я могу развеить ваши сомнения при помощи логики, а не мнений. 

Если уж цитировать, так цитируйте полную фразу, а не кусочным методом, не выбирайте только то что вам нравится.




> Я вам привел отрывок про различение самосущего и сущего. Все ли ясно?


Ну и где же там было слово "сущее"... Не додумывайте слов, которые в тексте отсутствуют.

----------


## Dron

> Не принимается, поскольку любое дополнение должно хоть как-то входить в довод, не делая его противоречивым. Ваше "опционное" дополнение делает его противоречивым и указывает на неполное охватывание. То есть на то, что довод не может быть истинным на 100 %. А он либо истинен, либо нет.


Тогда забудьте это дополнение, как это сделал я. Опционность в том и состояла. 



[QUOTE]


> Цонкапа в своем тексте использовал термин - "обычные". обычный и стандартный термин когда говориться про слова или обозначения. соответственно говоря что нет таких текстов, которые сравнивают обычное и сверх-обычное - вы их просто не знаете, поскольку не хотите знать.


Внимание-вы приписали мне  утверждение об отсутствии противопоставления обычное/сверхобычное. Это неверно (не гадаю, фантазия/не фантазия, ), я говорил ровно обратное, цитировать свои посты я не буду, достаточно того, что вы на 100% не найдете в них того, что приписали. Если это важно для вас.



> А термин "обычное" (не мирское, поскольку мирское приводит к противоречиям и лишним противпоставлениям в логике) используется как раз в трактатах по философии, логике и пр.
> Но это не укладывается в ваши представления и фантазии.


Логики нет в ваших словах, с расположением планет я бороться не могу, не знаю астрологии. И судя, по вашим предположениям о содержании моих фантазий вы призвали себе в союзники кофейную гущу. Страшась дальнейших ваших эволюций (вы уже назвали меня фантазером, что же дальше?) я обращаюсь к переводу Б. Ерохина, по вопросу "мирского".Ведь"мирское " применительно к познанию- мой новодел, верно? Давайте ка теперь вместе почитаем его перевод, имея в виду нашу специальную задачу:



> Путь Соединения следует за полным окончанием Пути Накопления и заключается в зарождении постижения Четырех Истин и соответственно следующих за ними так называемых четырех элементов прорыва: "теплота", "вершина", "терпение" и "высшее мирское явление".


Ух ты, что делается-то! 
Далее




> Путь Медитации наступает после завершения Пути Видения и является двумя путями: мирским и превзошедшим мирское.
> Мирской Путь Медитации - это первое мирское медитативное сосредоточение, второе, третье и четвертое медитативные сосредоточения, [а также] источники распространения "Безграничного Пространства", источники распространения "Безграничного Сознания", источники распространения "Вообще ничего" и источники распространения "Ни Различения, ни Неразличения".
> Существуют три надобности в медитациях на это: [они] подавляют затемнения, [подлежащие] отвержению [во время Пути] Медитации; делают осуществленными особые качества безграничности и прочего; и образуют основу пути преодоления мирского.
> Превзошедший мирское Путь Медитации - это состояние умиротворения и непосредственно следующее за ним исключительное видение, оба сосредоточенные на двух [аспектах] изначальной мудрости;


Как же так? Голимое отождествление мирского и обычного))))
Вы правда читали перевод Ерохина?





.


> Что же касается источников распространения "Ни Различения, Ни Неразличения", то из-за шатаний и полной неясности различения это является лишь мирским


Снова мирское как состояние сознания





> Почему же все это называется Путем Медитации? Это называется Путем Медитации из-за совершенствования в медитации на самосущее, постигнутое на Пути Видения.


Упс, и про самосущее Ерохин не забыл.



> Поэтому эти относительные проявления, возникающие в силу неведения, существуют лишь в отношении к мирскому и не существуют в отношении к Будде, а также являются несуществующими и для ведающей изначальной мудрости.


Относительные явления отнесены к мирскому. ПРосто жесть.





> Подразделений мудрости - как сказано в “Украшении сутр” - три: мирская мудрость, превзошедшая мирское


мирское -явно не стоги сена, верно-же?)))



> низшая мудрость и превзошедшая мирское великая мудрость


Если уж цитировать, так цитируйте полную фразу, а не кусочным методом, не выбирайте только то что вам нравится.






> Ну и где же там было слово "сущее"... Не додумывайте слов, которые в тексте отсутствуют.


 Да пусть я живу в воображаемом мире)))
Вам-то смысл отрывка ясен, или нет еще?





> Всё что вы написали - ваше мнение как читателя, не более того.


Вы поняли, что мое мнение, как читателя совпадает с мнением двух переводчиков, с весьма разным подходом?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Внимание-вы приписали мне  утверждение об отсутствии противопоставления обычное/сверхобычное. Это неверно (не гадаю, фантазия/не фантазия, ), я говорил ровно обратное, цитировать свои посты я не буду, достаточно того, что вы на 100% не найдете в них того, что приписали. Если это важно для вас.


Еще раз повторюсь, что когда говорят о "мирских" воззрениях (заметьте, что о воззрениях а не словах или действиях), тогда используется такой термин. Когда говорят про термины, слова и пр. - говорят не мирское, а обычное. Когда говорят про восприятие благородных, то используются термины "непосредственное", "неконцептуальное" и пр. Слова "мирское" и "обычное" употребляются в определенном контексте. И выдергивать из него - достаточно плохой стиль.




> Логики нет в ваших словах, с расположением планет я бороться не могу, не знаю астрологии. И судя, по вашим предположениям о содержании моих фантазий вы призвали себе в союзники кофейную гущу.


А вот это уже очередная грубость.




> Снова мирское как состояние сознания


И где же там опять слово "сознание"...




> Упс, и про самосущее Ерохин не забыл.


Теперь выясняйте, что под самосущим подразумевал Борис. По контексту это уже не то, что подразумеваете вы. Цепляться за слова наверное хорошо, но только если действительно понимаете смысл.




> Относительные явления отнесены к мирскому.


Очередная издевка не к месту при непонимании отрывка текста и используемых терминов




> Да пусть я живу в воображаемом мире)))
> Вам-то смысл отрывка ясен, или нет еще?


Я задал опять вопрос на который как обычно не получил ответа.




> Вы поняли, что мое мнение, как читателя совпадает с мнением двух переводчиков, с весьма разным подходом?


Это не видно из ваших слов. Вы увидели только знакомые слова, но не суть. 
Это видно по вашим словам:



> Так что же душа? Не объект и не самосущее, а что тогда?


Что еще будете придумывать?

----------


## Ануруддха

По результату нескольких предупреждений участник Dron отключен от группы Registered+.

----------

Дондог (09.06.2011)

----------


## До

> Вот, собственно, об этом я и сообщал уважаемому До: The deceptive cognition may be either accurate or distorted *На что* получил ответ: "..."


То, что вы цитируете как мой ответ на *эту* фразу, было сказано гораздо раньше и совсем на другое. Зачем вы так делаете?




> Странный, конечно, вывод.


Т.е. я 28 мая сделал вывод из сказанного 7 июня? Ухты.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

Дондог (09.06.2011), Сергей Ч (09.06.2011)

----------

